# Fulmine a ciel sereno ... ho bisogno di aiuto



## Caraibi (24 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao a tutti, se scrivo qui e' perche' ho davvero bisogno di aiuto per non perdere una persona... inutile dire importante. giusta speciale... i fatti:
Storia di 2,5 anni, siamo distanti 2 ore di macchina e ci vedevamo nel weekend, nessun problema di coppia, rapporto bellissimo... queste non sono solo parole mie  non sono cosi' poco modesto... sempre parole sue attuali "sa che io sono la persona giusta per lei" " che con me sta benissimo"... ma da un anno un ragazzo e' entrato nella compagnia del bar che frequenta, e dopo che per 6 mesi la corteggiata lei ci e' uscita e hanno iniziato una frequentazione di 4 mesi, ora e' uscita la verita'. Adesso lei e' molto confusa questa terza persona gli e' entrata nella mente ha provato a chiudere con me e poi con lui e poi con me e poi di nuovo con lui... ora esausta mentalmente vuole stare un po' da sola per riflettere. 

Io saputa la cosa ho avuto una tempesta di emozioni, ma alla fine pensando che anche io nel mio passato non sono stato un santo e sapendo che non era una crisi dovuta alla nostra storia ma alla distanza non voglio perderla! e non posso accettare che qualcuno si sia inserito tra di noi senza lottare per questa storia. 

Lei ora ha questo in testa, ma ancora anche me... ho forzato un po' la sua volonta' una sera andado da lei durante una sua crisi, voleva chiudere la storia con me di nuovo ma quando stiamo insieme torna sempre sui suoi passi a parole trova la forza per chiudere con questo ragazzo, ma poi io non ci sono... lui si fa sentire e torna in crisi.

La vostra opinione: dovrei continuare a essere presente o farle capire che mi perdera' e allontanarmi per un po'?


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

Caraibi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, se scrivo qui e' perche' ho davvero bisogno di aiuto per non perdere una persona... inutile dire importante. giusta speciale... i fatti:
> Storia di 2,5 anni, siamo distanti 2 ore di macchina e ci vedevamo nel weekend, nessun problema di coppia, rapporto bellissimo... queste non sono solo parole mie  non sono cosi' poco modesto... sempre parole sue attuali "sa che io sono la persona giusta per lei" " che con me sta benissimo"... ma da un anno un ragazzo e' entrato nella compagnia del bar che frequenta, e dopo che per 6 mesi la corteggiata lei ci e' uscita e hanno iniziato una frequentazione di 4 mesi, ora e' uscita la verita'. Adesso lei e' molto confusa questa terza persona gli e' entrata nella mente ha provato a chiudere con me e poi con lui e poi con me e poi di nuovo con lui... ora esausta mentalmente vuole stare un po' da sola per riflettere.
> 
> Io saputa la cosa ho avuto una tempesta di emozioni, ma alla fine pensando che anche io nel mio passato non sono stato un santo e sapendo che non era una crisi dovuta alla nostra storia ma alla distanza non voglio perderla! e non posso accettare che qualcuno si sia inserito tra di noi senza lottare per questa storia.
> ...


Ciao, sì io continuerei ad essere presente. Se ti allontani l'altro si avvicinerà e sarà più difficile lottare. Comunque qualche problema fra voi ci sarà stato se si è lasciata lusingare dalla corte di un altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao, sì io continuerei ad essere presente. Se ti allontani l'altro si avvicinerà e sarà più difficile lottare. Comunque qualche problema fra voi ci sarà stato se si è lasciata lusingare dalla corte di un altro.


Cerco di essere il piu' oggettivo possibile, io in questo anno ho dedicato molte energie e mente a costruire la mia casa... in teoria la nostra gli avevo detto che ci sarebbero stati sacrifici da fare, volevo avvisarla che sarebbe stato un periodo in cui sarei stato molto impegnato e magari meno spensierato.... ma non abbiamo mai saltato un weekend cmq so che non ero io al 100% altre cose la sua paura di lasciare la sua citta la sua vita il suo lavoro per trasferirsi a casa finita... e' comunque un passo importante... e la soluta distanza che rende difficile stare insieme... queste sono le uniche cose che hanno creato gli spazi per far entrare un altro ragazzo nella sua testa.


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cerco di essere il piu' oggettivo possibile, io in questo anno ho dedicato molte energie e mente a costruire la mia casa... in teoria la nostra gli avevo detto che ci sarebbero stati sacrifici da fare, volevo avvisarla che sarebbe stato un periodo in cui sarei stato molto impegnato e magari meno spensierato.... ma non abbiamo mai saltato un weekend cmq so che non ero io al 100% altre cose *la sua paura di lasciare la sua citta la sua vita il suo lavoro per trasferirsi a casa finita... e' comunque un passo importante...* e la soluta distanza che rende difficile stare insieme... queste sono le uniche cose che hanno creato gli spazi per far entrare un altro ragazzo nella sua testa.


Immaginavo, forse potresti rassicurarla e stare un po' più nei suoi tempi. Sono decisioni importanti che spaventano se non sono condivise al 100%.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Immaginavo, forse potresti rassicurarla e stare un po' più nei suoi tempi. Sono decisioni importanti che spaventano se non sono condivise al 100%.


Io le ho dato un'alternativa al "tipo"... in questo senso, io volto pagina su quello che e' successo e prendiamo in affitto un monolocale a meta' strada, cosi' potremmo passare dal venerdi alla domenica insieme da soli, cosa che ora non potevamo fare e stavamo nella mia mansarda indipendente ma a mangiare sempre in casa con la mia famiglia che alla lunga non va certo bene... le ho dato l'alternativa di avere piu' indipendenza e intimita' e anche piu' comodita...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io le ho dato un'alternativa al "tipo"... in questo senso, io volto pagina su quello che e' successo e prendiamo in affitto un monolocale a meta' strada, cosi' potremmo passare dal venerdi alla domenica insieme da soli, cosa che ora non potevamo fare e stavamo nella mia mansarda indipendente ma a mangiare sempre in casa con la mia famiglia che alla lunga non va certo bene... le ho dato l'alternativa di avere piu' indipendenza e intimita' e anche piu' comodita...


Dimenticavo ovviamente mollerei un po' con la casa in costruzione allungando i tempi ma dedicando molte piu' energie e attenzioni alla storia... cosa che sicuramente avrei fatto anche prima se avessi percepito un bisogno in quel senso


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

A me colpisce...che tu dica che lui è entrato nella testa e non nel cuore...

Per il resto...
Mi viene in mente una che accusa il suo ragazzo e gli dice...ma uffa tu sei possessivo ed egocentrico, mi vuoi tutta per te, invece qua, capisci bene che bisogna fare delle fette, come una torta...un pezzo a te e un pezzo all'altro no?
Non posso io rispondere al telefono a due persone contemporaneamente.

Ma dove sarà il tuo tesoro, là sarà pure il tuo cuore.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me colpisce...che tu dica che lui è entrato nella testa e non nel cuore...
> 
> Per il resto...
> Mi viene in mente una che accusa il suo ragazzo e gli dice...ma uffa tu sei possessivo ed egocentrico, mi vuoi tutta per te, invece qua, capisci bene che bisogna fare delle fette, come una torta...un pezzo a te e un pezzo all'altro no?
> ...


Testa cuore volevo dire quello... ho usato la parola testa ma volevo dire nel cuore, il punto e' essere presente per "rinconquistarla" o farsi da parte per farle capire che perdera' quello che aveva?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Testa cuore volevo dire quello... ho usato la parola testa ma volevo dire nel cuore, il punto e' essere presente per "rinconquistarla" o farsi da parte per farle capire che perdera' quello che aveva?


Se cerchi di essere presente magari lo prende come un essere invadente e ti dice...Mollami che mi stai con il fiato sul collo.

So che è molto faticoso.

Ma penso che la strategia migliore, sia tu tirarti in disparte e andare avanti con la tua vita, e lasciare che sia lei a sceglierti.

Se sceglie te, SEI sicuro che vuole te.
Se sceglie quell'altro, te ne fai una ragione.
Non voleva te.
Se voleva te, ti aveva.


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2011)

Trovati una bella gnocca, spupazzatela e scoprirai che la ragazza indecisa sarà un lontano passato. Oh, che sia gnocca, ma da paura, eh!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Trovati una bella gnocca, spupazzatela e scoprirai che la ragazza indecisa sarà un lontano passato. Oh, che sia gnocca, ma da paura, eh!


Credimi un uomo, non ha certo bisogno di spupazzarsi una bella gnocca, per lasciare andare l'indecisa.
Perchè una donna quando sceglie, non torna indietro.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

Una bella gnocca puo' essere una soluzione come un'aspirina, non e' il sesso che mi manca o le avventure, e penso anche che se una donna sceglie non e' assolutamente detto che poi non torna indietro ogni caso e' a se, altrimenti non succederebbero tradimenti o crisi


----------



## Andy (25 Dicembre 2011)

Buon Natale a tutti voi.
Beh, anche le donne tornano indietro ogni tanto, come successe con me. In quel caso però fui io a non voltarmi indietro.
Ma ancora non so se ho fatto bene.

Ma forse in quel caso lei non fece un'altra scelta all'epoca, semplicemente si autoprese una pausa...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Buon Natale a tutti voi.
> Beh, anche le donne tornano indietro ogni tanto, come successe con me. In quel caso però fui io a non voltarmi indietro.
> Ma ancora non so se ho fatto bene.
> 
> Ma forse in quel caso lei non fece un'altra scelta all'epoca, semplicemente si autoprese una pausa...


Buon natale anche a te, mi spieghi meglio il tuo caso, lei aveva un altro e scelse l'altro poi torno' indietro?


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi un uomo, non ha certo bisogno di spupazzarsi una bella gnocca, per lasciare andare l'indecisa.
> Perchè una donna quando sceglie, non torna indietro.


Verissimo, se una donna decide non torna più indietro, ma visto che la donna decide di rado e sempre in un ritardo mostruoso questo utente può decidere lui stesso cosa fare, visto che lei non ha deciso.
Una donna indecisa in queste cose sarà sempre una palla al piede per questo utente, una garanzia certa per un bel paio di corna, meglio una donna ben decisa che è chiara su quello che vuole, no?
Poi se è gnocca da morire non guasta affatto, anzi dopo anni di trattative mi accorgo che è meglio sempre una bella donna, perchè romperà pur sempre le palle, ma almeno si fa perdonare con la sua esistenza, è quando non sono gnocce da paura e rompono le palle a te e anche ad altre persone che ti gravitano intorno che le cose peggiorano.


----------



## Andy (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon natale anche a te, mi spieghi meglio il tuo caso, lei aveva un altro e scelse l'altro poi torno' indietro?


Sì, aveva un altro e mi disse, mi dispiace è finita, io non ti amo più, devi essere forte ("comodo" quando scegli tu, però).
Ma poi quando la sua nuova storia finì, tornò da me.
Il problema di alcune persone è che quando vogliono prendere una decisione, dovrebbero accettare non solo i pro, ma anche i contro.
Comunque, almeno lei la prese con filosofia e lo accettò.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Verissimo, se una donna decide non torna più indietro, ma visto che la donna decide di rado e sempre in un ritardo mostruoso questo utente può decidere lui stesso cosa fare, visto che lei non ha deciso.
> Una donna indecisa in queste cose sarà sempre una palla al piede per questo utente, una garanzia certa per un bel paio di corna, meglio una donna ben decisa che è chiara su quello che vuole, no?
> Poi se è gnocca da morire non guasta affatto, anzi dopo anni di trattative mi accorgo che è meglio sempre una bella donna, perchè romperà pur sempre le palle, ma almeno si fa perdonare con la sua esistenza, è quando non sono gnocce da paura e rompono le palle a te e anche ad altre persone che ti gravitano intorno che le cose peggiorano.


Sul fatto che anche a me piaccono le gnocche non ci piove, non riuscirei mai a stare con una ragazza che non mi piace fisicamente... ma se una donna trova un'altro perche' ci sono problemi di coppia allora e' molto difficile che torna indietro, ma se un'altro si infila perche' il rapporto e' a distanza e ha 9 mesi per corteggiarla la cosa e' diversa... inutile negarlo ci saranno sempre uomini o donne che piaceranno a pelle anche se siamo sposati innamorati ecc ecc, non basta certo questo per far tradire ma se ci sono le condizioni giuste anche l'amore o il carattere piu' forte vacilla


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, aveva un altro e mi disse, mi dispiace è finita, io non ti amo più, devi essere forte ("comodo" quando scegli tu, però).
> Ma poi quando la sua nuova storia finì, tornò da me.
> Il problema di alcune persone è che quando vogliono prendere una decisione, dovrebbero accettare non solo i pro, ma anche i contro.
> Comunque, almeno lei la prese con filosofia e lo accettò.


Si e' comodo quando per mesi si sono fatti i fatti loro egoisticamente e poi ti mettono al corrente a giochi fatti, troppo comodo...


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sul fatto che anche a me piaccono le gnocche non ci piove, non riuscirei mai a stare con una ragazza che non mi piace fisicamente... ma se una donna trova un'altro perche' ci sono problemi di coppia allora e' molto difficile che torna indietro, ma se un'altro si infila perche' il rapporto e' a distanza e ha 9 mesi per corteggiarla la cosa e' diversa... inutile negarlo ci saranno sempre uomini o donne che piaceranno a pelle anche se siamo sposati innamorati ecc ecc, non basta certo questo per far tradire ma se ci sono le condizioni giuste anche l'amore o il carattere piu' forte vacilla


Ho avuto una storia a distanza anche io...non durerà la tua, è già incrinata, la mia è morta senza neppure queste avisaglie ed è bastato un altro Daniele sfigato coattone romano che mi ha distrutto la vita, ma non per un rapporto con lei....ma per sesso e pompini in caso di fretta.
Ragazzo, l'amore non può nulla in vero, non supera mari e monti, a fatica supera 50 km di pianura padana, pensa un poco quanto è più flebile di un vento.
Cerca una ragazza che è di dove abiti o di dove vuoi abitare, nel momento che una deve spostarsi...iniziano i terribili dubbi.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho avuto una storia a distanza anche io...non durerà la tua, è già incrinata, la mia è morta senza neppure queste avisaglie ed è bastato un altro Daniele sfigato coattone romano che mi ha distrutto la vita, ma non per un rapporto con lei....ma per sesso e pompini in caso di fretta.
> Ragazzo, l'amore non può nulla in vero, non supera mari e monti, a fatica supera 50 km di pianura padana, pensa un poco quanto è più flebile di un vento.
> Cerca una ragazza che è di dove abiti o di dove vuoi abitare, nel momento che una deve spostarsi...iniziano i terribili dubbi.


Daniele non posso che essere d'accordo su parte del tuo messaggio, i dubbi e le paure sono distruttivi insieme alla distanza, la mia storia va avanti da 2 anni e mezzo, il mio problema personale e' che sono un lottatore  non sono abituato a subire le situazioni, quindi anche i problemi piu' grossi cerco di risolverli... noi siamo a 150km 2 ore di macchina, la distanza la superiamo prendendo un appartamento a meta' strada, ma ora in lei ci sono dubbi, un altro e la visione di un futuro trasferimento difficile... lo so non parto favorito


----------



## geko (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi se è gnocca da morire non guasta affatto, anzi dopo anni di trattative mi accorgo che è meglio sempre una bella donna, perchè romperà pur sempre le palle, ma almeno si fa perdonare con la sua esistenza, è quando non sono gnocce da paura e rompono le palle a te e anche ad altre persone che ti gravitano intorno che le cose peggiorano.


Daniele, non so cosa tu abbia vissuto in passato ma la tua concezione è quanto di più triste ci possa essere. 

Le 'gnocche' piacciono a tutti ma se costruisci qualcosa con una persona dev'esserci anche dell'altro, niente esclude che possa essere anche una 'bella gnocca', come dici tu, (personalmente detesto questa espressione) ma dire 'si fa perdonare con la sua esistenza' per come la vedo io non ha proprio senso. La "figaggine" oggi c'è e magari tra 20 anni non ci sarà più, a quel punto, se la strafiga ha l'intelligenza pari a quella del tuo termosifone, con chi parli? Col cane? 

A me non sono bastate tutte le belle ragazze che ho conosciuto e che avrei voluto usare come chiodo schiaccia chiodo per farmi passare il 'chiodo fisso', per fare il gioco di parole. 

Per quanto riguarda il problema del ragazzo che ha aperto il topic, io non sono la persona più indicata per darti consigli, ma la tua ragazza adesso hai detto che è esausta e vuole del tempo per riflettere, questo significa che in fondo in fondo così stronza non è o perlomeno non vorrebbe esserlo. Se ci tieni a lei fai il possibile e non allontanarti troppo, allo stesso tempo però lasciale i suoi spazi, deve poter riflettere. Se lei sceglie l'altro invece, metti da parte il tuo spirito da lottatore e lasciala andare . . . tu avresti perso in ogni caso.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Daniele, non so cosa tu abbia vissuto in passato ma la tua concezione è quanto di più triste ci possa essere.
> 
> Le 'gnocche' piacciono a tutti ma se costruisci qualcosa con una persona dev'esserci anche dell'altro, niente esclude che possa essere anche una 'bella gnocca', come dici tu, (personalmente detesto questa espressione) ma dire 'si fa perdonare con la sua esistenza' per come la vedo io non ha proprio senso. La "figaggine" oggi c'è e magari tra 20 anni non ci sarà più, a quel punto, se la strafiga ha l'intelligenza pari a quella del tuo termosifone, con chi parli? Col cane?
> 
> ...


Incredibilmente doloroso perdere una persona, perdela senza lottare non e' davvero facile... io non riesco a capacitarmi di perdela per problemi che non siano legati alla nostra storia, gli unici problemi che ho sempre trovato "insormontabili" erano quelli carratteriali...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una bella gnocca puo' essere una soluzione come un'aspirina, non e' il sesso che mi manca o le avventure, e penso anche che se una donna sceglie non e' assolutamente detto che poi non torna indietro ogni caso e' a se, altrimenti non succederebbero tradimenti o crisi


Mai conosciuto una donna che torna sui suoi passi no.
Significherebbe dirsi: Cavoli ho sbagliato tutto, sono stata proprio una scema.
Impossibile.
Se ne conosci una presentamela.
Già mettersi difronte ad una scelta, suonerebbe per lei come un ricatto.

Se poi torna indietro sei tu che devi capire se è tornata indietro perchè è stata scaricata dall'altro e allora torni buono tu.

E anche lì: difficile che la minestra riscaldata torni buona.

Insomma inbase i criteri secondo cui una persona sceglie, si scopre chi e cosa è importante per lei.
Magari è importante sempre e comunque: solo avere ragione.
E allora stai là con le tue ragioni...
Loro ti riscalderanno il cuore.

Tu puoi solo dirle: ehi se mi vuoi io sono qua...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, aveva un altro e mi disse, mi dispiace è finita, io non ti amo più, devi essere forte ("comodo" quando scegli tu, però).
> Ma poi quando la sua nuova storia finì, tornò da me.
> Il problema di alcune persone è che quando vogliono prendere una decisione, dovrebbero accettare non solo i pro, ma anche i contro.
> Comunque, almeno lei la prese con filosofia e lo accettò.


Andy mi dispiace sai?
Ma chi sceglie di lasciare l'altro: di fatto: decide le sorti per tutti e due.
Se una ti lascia, tu non hai più nulla da dire o da fare.
La cosa brucia così tanto che poi ci si dice...non sono ferito perchè mi ha lasciato, ma è il come mi ha lasciato.
E questo è un raccontarsela: in realtà stiamo male, perchè venir lasciati è brutto. Fa male.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Incredibilmente doloroso perdere una persona, perdela senza lottare non e' davvero facile... io non riesco a capacitarmi di perdela per problemi che non siano legati alla nostra storia, gli unici problemi che ho sempre trovato "insormontabili" erano quelli carratteriali...


Si molto doloroso.
Ma credimi è molto più doloroso se poi tu dentro di te coltivi la speranza che lei un giorno torni.
Fa malissimo.
Se uno non sta attento...rischia di vivere tutto in funzione di quello...
Vivi come se fossi sempre pronto a prendere un volo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Daniele, non so cosa tu abbia vissuto in passato ma la tua concezione è quanto di più triste ci possa essere.
> 
> Le 'gnocche' piacciono a tutti ma se costruisci qualcosa con una persona dev'esserci anche dell'altro, niente esclude che possa essere anche una 'bella gnocca', come dici tu, (personalmente detesto questa espressione) ma dire 'si fa perdonare con la sua esistenza' per come la vedo io non ha proprio senso. La "figaggine" oggi c'è e magari tra 20 anni non ci sarà più, a quel punto, se la strafiga ha l'intelligenza pari a quella del tuo termosifone, con chi parli? Col cane?
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai conosciuto una donna che torna sui suoi passi no.
> Significherebbe dirsi: Cavoli ho sbagliato tutto, sono stata proprio una scema.
> Impossibile.
> Se ne conosci una presentamela.
> ...



Vero ma il mio modo per dirle "io sono qua" sarebbe di cercare di corteggiarla un po', o cmq farle vedere il bello che c'e in noi, in questo caso l'orgoglio otterrebbe il risultato opposto, questo almeno e' quello che la mia mente confusa e indecisa elabora


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vero ma il mio modo per dirle "io sono qua" sarebbe di cercare di corteggiarla un po', o cmq farle vedere il bello che c'e in noi, in questo caso l'orgoglio otterrebbe il risultato opposto, questo almeno e' quello che la mia mente confusa e indecisa elabora


Si...
Infatti io sono il coglione che non riusciva a vedere sto meccanismo.
Risultato? Più ero accondiscendente verso le sue difficoltà, più lei ne ha aprofittato.
Finale? Non mi riconoscevo più.

Mai più.
Ma tutto questo mi ha aiutato a capire molte cose di me stesso.
E mi sono tolto na montagna di seghe mentali dalla testa.
Tra cui l'assurda pretesa di essere la migliore persona per lei.
In definitiva esistono milioni di uomini meglio di me, ed è giusto che corra dietro a quelli no?

Ma mica è detto che questi milioni di uomini siano disposti a vedere o a fare per lei quello che io ho fatto...
Quindi...

In ogni caso se non si sta attenti finisce sempre con un fottuto pugno di mosche in mano.

Se tu sei importante e prezioso per lei, lei starà bene attenta a non perderti.

L'importante in questa situazione che tu non finisca per essere un inciampo alle sue esigenze e ai suoi bisogni di vedere l'altro no?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Infatti io sono il coglione che non riusciva a vedere sto meccanismo.
> Risultato? Più ero accondiscendente verso le sue difficoltà, più lei ne ha aprofittato.
> Finale? Non mi riconoscevo più.
> ...


Non c'e pericolo che io le impedisca di vedere l'altro  lui vive nel suo paese e io a 150 km... no il mio essere presente al massimo e' darle il regalo di natale che avevo pensato per lei, lei nei 15 giorni in cui aveva scelto me mi ha fatto un bel regalo e scritto una bellissima lettera, con la scusa del regalo le posso "rubare" una serata in cui posso giocare le mie carte... e cioe' farle passare una bella serata


----------



## tesla (25 Dicembre 2011)

io ho lottato, l'ho riconquistata e purtroppo l'ho ri-persa alla prima occasione.
quando sono scisse sono una maledizione... quando hanno delle "falle" in testa, è come una diga, prima o poi si riapre tutto ed inizia a filtrare indecisione.
prova a lottare, a chiudere queste falle, sii coraggioso e tenace, dolce e presente.
magari la perderai ugualmente, ma non avrai nulla da rimproverarti... preparati è una dura lotta, dagli esiti incerti...
in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> io ho lottato, l'ho riconquistata e purtroppo l'ho ri-persa alla prima occasione.
> quando sono scisse sono una maledizione... quando hanno delle "falle" in testa, è come una diga, prima o poi si riapre tutto ed inizia a filtrare indecisione.
> prova a lottare, a chiudere queste falle, sii coraggioso e tenace, dolce e presente.
> magari la perderai ugualmente, ma non avrai nulla da rimproverarti... preparati è una dura lotta, dagli esiti incerti...
> in bocca al lupo...



La vera lotta infatti e' quella interiore mia, fino a quando riusciro' a reggere la sofferenza? fino a quando non prevarra' l'incazzo e il risentimento? chi viene tradito e sceglie di lottare ha un doppio fardello, quello del risentimento per il tradimento, e la sofferenza che c'e nel tenere aperta una speranza... il modo migliore per smettere di soffrire e' chiudere la storia e voltare pagina, ma ho ancora energie per lottare


----------



## geko (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La vera lotta infatti e' quella interiore mia, fino a quando riusciro' a reggere la sofferenza? fino a quando non prevarra' l'incazzo e il risentimento? chi viene tradito e sceglie di lottare ha un doppio fardello, quello del risentimento per il tradimento, e la sofferenza che c'e nel tenere aperta una speranza... il modo migliore per smettere di soffrire e' chiudere la storia e voltare pagina, ma ho ancora energie per lottare


Si, ma non permettere che la lotta ti tolga tutte le energie, perché rischi di ritrovarti svuotato di qualsiasi altra cosa senza che tu te ne accorga e poi un giorno ti svegli e non ti riconosci più.

Se credi che ne valga la pena lotta pure per riconquistarla, domandati soprattutto cosa abbia potuto spingerla tra le braccia di quest'altro tipo, altrimenti rischi di costruire un altro castello destinato a crollare dalle fondamenta. Se siete distanti poi è tutto più difficile perché mica è facile far tacere la vocina nella tua testa che ti dice di non fidarti, il dubbio rimane sempre.

In bocca al lupo, ti auguro di riuscire a ritrovarla ma soprattutto di non perdere te stesso.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Si, ma non permettere che la lotta ti tolga tutte le energie, perché rischi di ritrovarti svuotato di qualsiasi altra cosa senza che tu te ne accorga e poi un giorno ti svegli e non ti riconosci più.
> 
> Se credi che ne valga la pena lotta pure per riconquistarla, domandati soprattutto cosa abbia potuto spingerla tra le braccia di quest'altro tipo, altrimenti rischi di costruire un altro castello destinato a crollare dalle fondamenta. Se siete distanti poi è tutto più difficile perché mica è facile far tacere la vocina nella tua testa che ti dice di non non fidarti, il dubbio rimane sempre.
> 
> In bocca al lupo, ti auguro di riuscire a ritrovarla ma soprattutto di non perdere te stesso.


Grazie Geko, spero di tornare a scrivere qui presto con qualcosa di positivo per tutti, con qualcosa che possa dare la forza e il coraggio a chi come me in questo momento o in futuro dovra' affrontare queste situazioni


----------



## tesla (25 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La vera lotta infatti e' quella interiore mia, fino a quando riusciro' a reggere la sofferenza? fino a quando non prevarra' l'incazzo e il risentimento? chi viene tradito e sceglie di lottare ha un doppio fardello, quello del risentimento per il tradimento, e la sofferenza che c'e nel tenere aperta una speranza... il modo migliore per smettere di soffrire e' chiudere la storia e voltare pagina, ma ho ancora energie per lottare


il problema è che ondeggi fra risentimento e speranza, nel mio caso avevo 5 minuti di speranza, 8 di incazzatura, 12 di voglia di ricominciare, 3 di voglia di spaccare il mondo e avanti così. 
a fine giornata sei distrutto.
se fossero solo fasi che si concludono sarebbe faticoso, ma appena finita la rabbia ricostruisci, oppure appena finita la speranza dai sfogo alla rabbia. invece no, è una lotta tremenda fra alti e bassi


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> il problema è che ondeggi fra risentimento e speranza, nel mio caso avevo 5 minuti di speranza, 8 di incazzatura, 12 di voglia di ricominciare, 3 di voglia di spaccare il mondo e avanti così.
> a fine giornata sei distrutto.
> se fossero solo fasi che si concludono sarebbe faticoso, ma appena finita la rabbia ricostruisci, oppure appena finita la speranza dai sfogo alla rabbia. invece no, è una lotta tremenda fra alti e bassi


Ti capisco benissimo e' un susseguirsi di emozioni contrastanti, oggi ci siamo sentiti e per una semplice telefonata di pochi minuti avevo il cuore in gola appena messo giu il telefono, domani andremo fuori insieme, sempre che domani non abbia cambiato idea, tutti questi cambiamenti di fronti sono estenuanti... domani se riesco a vederla sara' una delle mie battaglie per riaverla, anche se l'esito e' molto molto incerto


----------



## tesla (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo e' un susseguirsi di emozioni contrastanti, oggi ci siamo sentiti e per una semplice telefonata di pochi minuti avevo il cuore in gola appena messo giu il telefono, domani andremo fuori insieme, sempre che domani non abbia cambiato idea, tutti questi cambiamenti di fronti sono estenuanti... domani se riesco a vederla sara' una delle mie battaglie per riaverla, anche se l'esito e' molto molto incerto


io sono stata in ballo 5 mesi e  1/2 fra tira e molla, fra "devo decidere", "devo essere sicura", sono stati strazianti e col senno di poi vorrei aver avuto la forza di fuggire quelle volte in cui mi sentivo estenuata e distrutta.
quelle volte in cui in uno sprazzo di lucidità vedevo l'enorme incubo davanti a me e la palese impossibilità che tutto tornasse ad essere un sogno.
la cosa tragica è che lo spero ancora adesso che è finita nel peggiore dei modi, quindi vuol dire che non c'è limite alla speranza irragionevole e alla forza delle illusioni (o dell'amore boh).


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> io sono stata in ballo 5 mesi e  1/2 fra tira e molla, fra "devo decidere", "devo essere sicura", sono stati strazianti e col senno di poi vorrei aver avuto la forza di fuggire quelle volte in cui mi sentivo estenuata e distrutta.
> quelle volte in cui in uno sprazzo di lucidità vedevo l'enorme incubo davanti a me e la palese impossibilità che tutto tornasse ad essere un sogno.
> la cosa tragica è che lo spero ancora adesso che è finita nel peggiore dei modi, quindi vuol dire che non c'è limite alla speranza irragionevole e alla forza delle illusioni (o dell'amore boh).


Scusa non ho capito se sei stata tu che non eri decisa perche' avevi un altro o lui?... i motivi di questo "strappo"?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*io non sono te pero'*

Se fossi te starei sereno,continuerei a farle sentire il mio bene,a dimostrarlo senza aspettarmi troppo.

Poi insomma lei fara' cio' che vuole è libera di decidere e tu non devi fermare le sue decisioni sai,rovineresti il futuro.

Si te stesso vivi la tua vita con serentita' senza che queste cose "negative" vadano ad intaccare il tuo modo di essere la tua energia vitale riducendoti ad un robot comandato dalla paura ;-).

Poi cazzo si vedra' non star li a massacrarti la mente inutilmente,si sicuro di te stesso e di cio' che sei,perche' ti devi sentire inferiore solo perche' "svantaggiato" dalla lontananza? Sei sicuro che ora come ora la lontanaza sia uno svantaggio ? Per me no,ti permette di vivere senza condizioni e diventa una bella prova superata quella tutto puo' essere meglio.

Se non si supera quella meglio,non si fanno stronzate inutili.


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*scusa*

Dimenticavo una cosa,se tu sei impegnato in una cosa che credi e non fa male a nessuno,come costruire una casa(scusa non è cosa da poco) e lei si sente trascurata per una caccata cosi' vuol dire che è un po' troppo capricciosa sei sicuro che questa principessa sul pisello ti meriti ???



Secondo me no!


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se fossi te starei sereno,continuerei a farle sentire il mio bene,a dimostrarlo senza aspettarmi troppo.
> 
> Poi insomma lei fara' cio' che vuole è libera di decidere e tu non devi fermare le sue decisioni sai,rovineresti il futuro.
> 
> ...



Grazie per l'iniezione di fiducia, be se voglio voltare pagina la distanza diventa un vantaggio ma finche nella mia testa cerco di recuperare allora diventa un ostacolo... cmq chi vivra' vedra'...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*esatto*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie per l'iniezione di fiducia, be se voglio voltare pagina la distanza diventa un vantaggio ma finche nella mia testa cerco di recuperare allora diventa un ostacolo... cmq chi vivra' vedra'...



Chi vivra' vedra'!

Guarda che il tuo voler recuperare è bello,vuol dire che le vuoi bene e quando una persona ti vuole cosi' bene si sente sai!

Pero' se non sei te stesso e se le paure prendono possesso della tua mente non puoi permetterti di recuperare perche' non sei nello stato psico/fisico per farlo.Quindi concentrati sui tuoi obbiettivi,la casa,l'amore che provi per questa ragazza e non sull'altro.
Ma cosa ti frega dell'altro che faccia cio' che vuole che usi i suoi trucchetti stupidi è facile i primi mesi ;-) ma sei sicuro che la sopportera' come te anche dopo ?

Puo' anche essere che si sia innamorato di lei ma non è un problema tuo.
Sei una persona concreta nei fatti è cio' è una dote rara,se lei non comprende tutto cio' vuol dire che non capisce una mazza.Intanto tu stai costruendo una casa he e in quella casa prima o poi ci abiterai,solo oppure con una donna che capisca il bene che hai dentro di te!

La tua donna non deve diventare una gara,non è un appalto ;-) .

Ascoltami e fottitene un po' ,si paziente ma vivi senza fracassarti i pensieri...


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dimenticavo una cosa,se tu sei impegnato in una cosa che credi e non fa male a nessuno,come costruire una casa(scusa non è cosa da poco) e lei si sente trascurata per una caccata cosi' vuol dire che è un po' troppo capricciosa sei sicuro che questa principessa sul pisello ti meriti ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fatto che io stia facendo una cosa cosi' importante come la casa mi fa mettere anima e corpo in questo progetto, in concreto si parla sempre di materiali, colori, preventivi ecc e non si esce piu' non si e' piu' spensierati... considerando che ci vediamo solo da sabato sera a domenica sera non e' il massimo, comunque questo penso sia stato solo uno dei motivi che ha dato spazio ad un altra persona.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chi vivra' vedra'!
> 
> Guarda che il tuo voler recuperare è bello,vuol dire che le vuoi bene e quando una persona ti vuole cosi' bene si sente sai!
> 
> ...



Se sei una donna esco con te  belle parole le tue, si hai perfettamente ragione, se perdo me stesso perdo tutto, i miei obbiettivi e anche lei


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*vedi*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se sei una donna esco con te  belle parole le tue, si hai perfettamente ragione, se perdo me stesso perdo tutto, i miei obbiettivi e anche lei


Sei anche una persona umile ed è un'altro bel pregio!!!

E sono gia' due,piu' sicurezza in cio' che sei che non ti manca nulla ;-)


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Caraibi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, se scrivo qui e' perche' ho davvero bisogno di aiuto per non perdere una persona... inutile dire importante. giusta speciale... i fatti:
> Storia di 2,5 anni, siamo distanti 2 ore di macchina e ci vedevamo nel weekend, nessun problema di coppia, rapporto bellissimo... queste non sono solo parole mie  non sono cosi' poco modesto... sempre parole sue attuali "sa che io sono la persona giusta per lei" " che con me sta benissimo"... ma da un anno un ragazzo e' entrato nella compagnia del bar che frequenta, e dopo che per 6 mesi la corteggiata lei ci e' uscita e hanno iniziato una frequentazione di 4 mesi, ora e' uscita la verita'. Adesso lei e' molto confusa questa terza persona gli e' entrata nella mente ha provato a chiudere con me e poi con lui e poi con me e poi di nuovo con lui... ora esausta mentalmente vuole stare un po' da sola per riflettere.
> 
> Io saputa la cosa ho avuto una tempesta di emozioni, ma alla fine pensando che anche io nel mio passato non sono stato un santo e sapendo che non era una crisi dovuta alla nostra storia ma alla distanza non voglio perderla! e non posso accettare che qualcuno si sia inserito tra di noi senza lottare per questa storia.
> ...


Le donne non sono mica come le cavalle che si machiano col fuoco sul deretano col tuo monogramma per domostrare la loro effettiva appartenenza quando passa una banda di razziatori messicani dal largo sombrero che ruttano rum e illazzano le loro criniere per portarle oltre confine.
E le donne confuse sono la peggior razza di cavalle che ci sia, peggio dell'incrocio di una puzzola con un camaleonte che va a figliare con un frullatore rotto.
Perchè sono fetenti e cangianti come il riflesso dell'opale che estrai da un letamaio di recente instituzione e, anche se sembrano avere uno scopo, quando gli infili la spina, al massimo, fanno un po' di fumo e ti mandano in fiamme la casa e l'anima.
Lei non può perderti per il semplice fatto che non ti ha mai avuto, nè poteva essere interessata all'acquisto di un'automobile con annessi oneri economici supplementari quando essa le era fornita in comodato d'uso gratuito e per giunta con servizievole autista minchione.
Potrai anche cercare di ingelosirla combinando un'uscita a quattro con te, l'Idra di Lerna, il dottor Zivago e la perfida Albione, ma questo non sortirà effetto alcuno se non la tua ridicolizzazione interna ed esteriore, il prosciugamento dei tuoi averi e l'accaparramento di malattie dermatologicamente entusiasmanti.
La distanza tra gli umani conta, più ancora tra umani e baldracche in calore ed è addirittura deflagrante tra ebeti e baldracche, non che io voglia dire che gli ebeti e le baldracche non siano umani, ma la titolare della lavanderia a secco del mio paese e suo marito potrebbero essere interessante oggetto di studio per antropologi o xenobiologi, ma anche alcuni micologi avrebbero lavoro per decenni, tuttavia il mio paese non centra nulla e la giumenta confusa è la tua e, pur non possedendo una lavanderia, merita che molti falluti ne approfondiscano lo studio falloppio, non credo tuttavia pubblicheranno mai i loro risultati su Nature, peccato.

Lascia perdere certe marsupiali dalle ghiandole venefiche, accoppiati con le figlie dei primati!

Ciao!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le donne non sono mica come le cavalle che si machiano col fuoco sul deretano col tuo monogramma per domostrare la loro effettiva appartenenza quando passa una banda di razziatori messicani dal largo sombrero che ruttano rum e illazzano le loro criniere per portarle oltre confine.
> E le donne confuse sono la peggior razza di cavalle che ci sia, peggio dell'incrocio di una puzzola con un camaleonte che va a figliare con un frullatore rotto.
> Perchè sono fetenti e cangianti come il riflesso dell'opale che estrai da un letamaio di recente instituzione e, anche se sembrano avere uno scopo, quando gli infili la spina, al massimo, fanno un po' di fumo e ti mandano in fiamme la casa e l'anima.
> Lei non può perderti per il semplice fatto che non ti ha mai avuto, nè poteva essere interessata all'acquisto di un'automobile con annessi oneri economici supplementari quando essa le era fornita in comodato d'uso gratuito e per giunta con servizievole autista minchione.
> ...


Se sei un frustrato ed egocentrico noi non siamo interessati a saperlo potevi evitare di farti questa pubblicita'


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se sei un frustrato ed egocentrico noi non siamo interessati a saperlo potevi evitare di farti questa pubblicita'



Poverino!
Sembri un cane randagio che morde la mano di chi vuole aiutarlo.
Invecchia pure in canile.
Da solo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poverino!
> Sembri un cane randagio che morde la mano di chi vuole aiutarlo.
> Invecchia pure in canile.
> Da solo.


Leggi quello che scrivi? si commenta da solo... ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggi quello che scrivi? si commenta da solo... ciao


Non hai i soldi per pagarne uno bravo...ciao


----------



## tesla (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito se sei stata tu che non eri decisa perche' avevi un altro o lui?... i motivi di questo "strappo"?


scusa, non si capisce perchè siamo, eravamo due donne 
era lei ad avere la "crisi" esistenziale, i dubbi e un suo primo quasi tradimento, una sbandata, aveva mandato tutto il nostro rapporto all'aria.
ci siamo ritrovate, abbiamo riprovato e io sono stata sulla graticola 5 mesi e mezzo, una graticola di dubbi (suoi), di scissioni (sue) di chiarimenti (suoi) "sto con te, non sto con te"; ho aspettato, lottato, mi sono sbattuta come una dannata perchè tutto fosse speciale e unico e alla fine l'ho persa per altri (suoi) successivi tradimenti effettivi. 
prova a lottare, ma tieni a portata di mano un saldo paracadute


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> scusa, non si capisce perchè siamo, eravamo due donne
> era lei ad avere la "crisi" esistenziale, i dubbi e un suo primo quasi tradimento, una sbandata, aveva mandato tutto il nostro rapporto all'aria.
> ci siamo ritrovate, abbiamo riprovato e io sono stata sulla graticola 5 mesi e mezzo, una graticola di dubbi (suoi), di scissioni (sue) di chiarimenti (suoi) "sto con te, non sto con te"; ho aspettato, lottato, mi sono sbattuta come una dannata perchè tutto fosse speciale e unico e alla fine l'ho persa per altri (suoi) successivi tradimenti effettivi.
> prova a lottare, ma tieni a portata di mano un saldo paracadute ;)


Ovvio no?
E poi porco cazzo ti danno perfino del paraculo...
Io al mio ci tengo eh?
Sono il Conte si o no?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Serata andata "bene", lei ha pianto per meta del tempo ma.... nada... insomma non c'e verso lei vuole provare come va con questa persona, adesso la sua scelta e' questa... io cosa posso fare, mi sa che ho gia' finito di lottare, unica cosa e' uscire cercare di conoscere gente e nel caso ogni tanto farmi sentire, lei e' presa fisicamente da questo ragazzo, e' uno della compagnia gli fa fare una vita "divertente" serate uscite disco, io in effetti gli facevo fare una vita piu' noiosa, punto a suo favore gli piace fisicamente, punto a mio favore, a letto gli ha sempre detto che gli piacevo piu' io... questo in riassunto l'esito della serata.

Ps: altro punto a suo favore e' che e' del suo stesso paese


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Serata andata "bene", lei ha pianto per meta del tempo ma.... nada... insomma non c'e verso lei vuole provare come va con questa persona, adesso la sua scelta e' questa... io cosa posso fare, mi sa che ho gia' finito di lottare, unica cosa e' uscire cercare di conoscere gente e nel caso ogni tanto farmi sentire, lei e' presa fisicamente da questo ragazzo, e' uno della compagnia gli fa fare una vita "divertente" serate uscite disco, io in effetti gli facevo fare una vita piu' noiosa, punto a suo favore gli piace fisicamente, punto a mio favore, a letto gli ha sempre detto che gli piacevo piu' io... questo in riassunto l'esito della serata.
> 
> Ps: altro punto a suo favore e' che e' del suo stesso paese


Quanti anni avete?
Si ovvio lui la fa sognare.
Tu invece parli di cose reali e concrete: del futuro assieme.
Però hai la cartina tornasole in mano, io fossi te, capirei che con questa qui andrebbe bene investirci i weekend, se mi sento solo, e per soddisfare i miei bisogni tromberecci, non ci investirei più nulla di importante e concreto.
Poi se viene a piangere da me...le dico, torna in discoteca con l'amico del tuo paese.
Così tutti felici e contenti. No?

Non ti ho detto di lasciarla, ma di tenertela solo per le cose in cui ti senti bene con lei.

Forse il suo ideale di vita è divertirsi, non affrontare una famiglia con te.

Suo diritto no?
Che poi non salti fuori la storia che tu diventi quello che le impedisce di vivere la leggerezza della vita divertente.

Ma io una così, non la menerei in casa manco morto.
Poi ti farà vedere i sorci verdi con le sue pretese.

Ascolta il nonno qua..


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?
> Si ovvio lui la fa sognare.
> Tu invece parli di cose reali e concrete: del futuro assieme.
> Però hai la cartina tornasole in mano, io fossi te, capirei che con questa qui andrebbe bene investirci i weekend, se mi sento solo, e per soddisfare i miei bisogni tromberecci, non ci investirei più nulla di importante e concreto.
> ...


Sante Parole.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Daniele, non so cosa tu abbia vissuto in passato ma la tua concezione è quanto di più triste ci possa essere.
> 
> Le 'gnocche' piacciono a tutti ma se costruisci qualcosa con una persona dev'esserci anche dell'altro, niente esclude che possa essere anche una 'bella gnocca', come dici tu, (personalmente detesto questa espressione) ma dire 'si fa perdonare con la sua esistenza' per come la vedo io non ha proprio senso. La "figaggine" oggi c'è e magari tra 20 anni non ci sarà più, a quel punto, se la strafiga ha l'intelligenza pari a quella del tuo termosifone, con chi parli? Col cane?
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?
> Si ovvio lui la fa sognare.
> Tu invece parli di cose reali e concrete: del futuro assieme.
> Però hai la cartina tornasole in mano, io fossi te, capirei che con questa qui andrebbe bene investirci i weekend, se mi sento solo, e per soddisfare i miei bisogni tromberecci, non ci investirei più nulla di importante e concreto.
> ...


Grande Conte! Grande! :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (27 Dicembre 2011)

quello che ti ha detto significa una sola cosa per te: ritirata rapida, veloce e senza voltarsi.
a letto le piacevi più tu e glielo ha anche detto? ingnobile, inclassificabile, un pessimo gusto che non perdonerei nemmeno in caso di coma etilico o trauma cranico gravissimo.
vuole lui, benissimo, le interessano cose fondamentali in un rapporto di coppia come andare in discoteca e divertirsi? fantastico.
qui inizia la tua ricostruzione, *ora e adesso*, ogni minuto che perdi dietro a lei è un minuto perso e gettato al vento per te stesso.
star male per star male, almeno ne esci prima e non sia mai che hai la fortuna di trovarti una ragazza velocemente


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?
> Si ovvio lui la fa sognare.
> Tu invece parli di cose reali e concrete: del futuro assieme.
> Però hai la cartina tornasole in mano, io fossi te, capirei che con questa qui andrebbe bene investirci i weekend, se mi sento solo, e per soddisfare i miei bisogni tromberecci, non ci investirei più nulla di importante e concreto.
> ...




Ciao nonno  io ho 35 anni e lei 23 per la sua eta' ha sempre dimostrato di essere piu' matura sopratutto su queste cose, ma poi alla lunga vedo che la vita mondana e facile e' una tentazione, sopratutto se fatta con uno che le piace e che la fa star bene, hai ragione e' un azzardo impostare una storia seria con una persona cosi'. Adesso non c'e lo spazio per "tenermela" per le cose che mi piacciono, a parte che mi piaceva lei come persona a 360 gradi, ora vuole provare a stare con questa persona, anzi diciamo che gia' ci sta insieme... e ieri sera ci siamo baciati intensamente non un bacietto....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quello che ti ha detto significa una sola cosa per te: ritirata rapida, veloce e senza voltarsi.
> a letto le piacevi più tu e glielo ha anche detto? ingnobile, inclassificabile, un pessimo gusto che non perdonerei nemmeno in caso di coma etilico o trauma cranico gravissimo.
> vuole lui, benissimo, le interessano cose fondamentali in un rapporto di coppia come andare in discoteca e divertirsi? fantastico.
> qui inizia la tua ricostruzione, *ora e adesso*, ogni minuto che perdi dietro a lei è un minuto perso e gettato al vento per te stesso.
> star male per star male, almeno ne esci prima e non sia mai che hai la fortuna di trovarti una ragazza velocemente


Si ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma questo ragazzo di cui ha perso la testa, quando si sente dire "a letto mi piace di piu' il mio moroso" come fa a starci insieme e dice anche che e' innamorato... e lei non pensa che se gia' all'inizio quando la passione e' al massimo si accorge che stava meglio con me in intimita forse ci sono dei problemi?? per la vita di coppia io penso che le cose fondamentali avviamente siano altre, non c'erto la discoteca... lui pero' le da l'uno e l'altro da quel che sembra, ci sta bene come persona e a mio giudizion la abbaglia con una vita fatta di uscite e leggerezza.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Si ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma questo ragazzo di cui ha perso la testa, quando si sente dire "a letto mi piace di piu' il mio moroso" come fa a starci insieme e dice anche che e' innamorato.*.. e lei non pensa che se gia' all'inizio quando la passione e' al massimo si accorge che stava meglio con me in intimita forse ci sono dei problemi?? per la vita di coppia io penso che le cose fondamentali avviamente siano altre, non c'erto la discoteca... lui pero' le da l'uno e l'altro da quel che sembra, ci sta bene come persona e a mio giudizion la abbaglia con una vita fatta di uscite e leggerezza.


Ma tu sei sicuro che a lui non dica la stessa cose che dice a te ?


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma questo ragazzo di cui ha perso la testa, quando si sente dire "a letto mi piace di piu' il mio moroso" come fa a starci insieme e dice anche che e' innamorato... e lei non pensa che se gia' all'inizio quando la passione e' al massimo si accorge che stava meglio con me in intimita forse ci sono dei problemi?? per la vita di coppia io penso che le cose fondamentali avviamente siano altre, non c'erto la discoteca... lui pero' le da l'uno e l'altro da quel che sembra, ci sta bene come persona e a mio giudizion la abbaglia con una vita fatta di uscite e leggerezza.


A 24 anni forse ha voglia di divertirsi, non se la sente ancora di fare la moglie. Sul discorso letto sono cose che si dicono, ma non credo proprio lo dica a lui. Lo dice a te così nel caso questa storia andasse male...


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Caraibi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, se scrivo qui e' perche' ho davvero bisogno di aiuto per non perdere una persona... inutile dire importante. giusta speciale... i fatti:
> Storia di 2,5 anni, siamo distanti 2 ore di macchina e ci vedevamo nel weekend, nessun problema di coppia, rapporto bellissimo... queste non sono solo parole mie  non sono cosi' poco modesto... sempre parole sue attuali "sa che io sono la persona giusta per lei" " che con me sta benissimo"... ma da un anno un ragazzo e' entrato nella compagnia del bar che frequenta, e dopo che per 6 mesi la corteggiata lei ci e' uscita e hanno iniziato una frequentazione di 4 mesi, ora e' uscita la verita'. Adesso lei e' molto confusa questa terza persona gli e' entrata nella mente ha provato a chiudere con me e poi con lui e poi con me e poi di nuovo con lui... ora esausta mentalmente vuole stare un po' da sola per riflettere.
> 
> Io saputa la cosa ho avuto una tempesta di emozioni, ma alla fine pensando che anche io nel mio passato non sono stato un santo e sapendo che non era una crisi dovuta alla nostra storia ma alla distanza non voglio perderla! e non posso accettare che qualcuno si sia inserito tra di noi senza lottare per questa storia.
> ...


mollala tu!!!

fatti forza, soffri e disperati se c'è da farlo...ma con forza giocati questa carta: mollala dicendole che non sopporti l'idea che un altro abbia preso il tuo posto dopo anni...dille che i tuoi sentimenti sono cambiati ed è finita...fingi, fai l'attore per una volta, in fondo devi recitare per qualche minuto...

...lei ti dirà subito "ok, addio" e tu passerai alcuni giorni a soffrire profondamente, ma poi avrai la tua risposta:
o torna da te, e farà di tutto per riconquistarti, oppure capirari di essere stato veramente al secondo posto nel suo cuore e comincerai a fartene una ragione...

oppure, unica alternativa, accetti l'idea di vivere per molto tempo questa storia nella quale certe volte sei il protagonista e altre volte l'antagonista...ma sempre in 2 sarete "dentro di lei" (non solo in senso morale...)...

DALLE UN BEL CALCIO IN KULO E VEDIAMO CHE SUCCEDE!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A 24 anni forse ha voglia di divertirsi, non se la sente ancora di fare la moglie. Sul discorso letto sono cose che si dicono, ma non credo proprio lo dica a lui. Lo dice a te così nel caso questa storia andasse male...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A 24 anni forse ha voglia di divertirsi, non se la sente ancora di fare la moglie. Sul discorso letto sono cose che si dicono, ma non credo proprio lo dica a lui. Lo dice a te così nel caso questa storia andasse male...


Ragazzi non si e' mai parlato di matrimonio con lei... sul discorso letto non mi esprimo, so che tra noi su quel lato non c'era assolutamente niente che non andasse, che lei mi dica una cosa del genere per tenermi come seconda opportunita' non ne vedo il motivo, so benissimo che la passione e le emozioni che si vivono con una persona nuova sono forti, poteva semplicemente dire che li non c'era nessun problema senza dire che le piace piu' con me e meno con lui...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mollala tu!!!
> 
> fatti forza, soffri e disperati se c'è da farlo...ma con forza giocati questa carta: mollala dicendole che non sopporti l'idea che un altro abbia preso il tuo posto dopo anni...dille che i tuoi sentimenti sono cambiati ed è finita...fingi, fai l'attore per una volta, in fondo devi recitare per qualche minuto...
> 
> ...


non vivro' questa storia per molto tempo lei ha gia' deciso di provare a stare con lui, io sono tagliato fuori, ci siamo lasciati dicendo che lei avrebbe continuato a pensare alla sua scelta, e sicuramente lo fara' per un po', ma di fatto ora ognuno va per la sua strada e lei sa che io da oggi iniziero' ad uscire da single e a conoscere...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sicuro che a lui non dica la stessa cose che dice a te ?


forse... io so solo per certo che tra noi in intimita' non ci sono problemi, non c'erano


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non vivro' questa storia per molto tempo lei ha gia' deciso di provare a stare con lui, io sono tagliato fuori, ci siamo lasciati dicendo che lei avrebbe continuato a pensare alla sua scelta, e sicuramente lo fara' per un po', ma di fatto ora ognuno va per la sua strada e lei sa che io *da oggi iniziero' ad uscire da single e a conoscere..*.


attento a non fare cazzate però!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> attento a non fare cazzate però!


In che senso cazzate?


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> attento a non fare cazzate però!


Ma anche molti impegnati spesso escono da single a conoscere...


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non vivro' questa storia per molto tempo lei ha gia' deciso di provare a stare con lui, io sono tagliato fuori, ci siamo lasciati dicendo che lei avrebbe continuato a pensare alla sua scelta, e sicuramente lo fara' per un po', ma di fatto ora ognuno va per la sua strada e lei sa che io da oggi iniziero' ad uscire da single e a conoscere...


ma quando tornerà, perchè vedrai che prima o poi tornerà, fai in modo di non essere disponibile...o quanto meno fai in modo di farla "penare a dovere" per tornare tu disponibile...

...non essere pronto per lei, o altrimenti in 5 giorni ti molla di nuovo come un pollo...:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In che senso cazzate?


nel senso che in questo momento sei ferito e potresti "buttarti" in storielle che ti farebbero più male che bene! chiodo scaccia chiodo in genere non funziona


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che in questo momento sei ferito e potresti "buttarti" in storielle che ti farebbero più male che bene! chiodo scaccia chiodo in genere non funziona


:up:


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che in questo momento sei ferito e potresti "buttarti" in storielle che ti farebbero più male che bene! chiodo scaccia chiodo in genere non funziona


Simy, meglio la storiella senza senso, che stare a penarsi pensando sempre alla stessa cosa.
Almeno ti aiuta ad apprezzare il fatto che può esistere altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Simy, meglio la storiella senza senso, che stare a penarsi pensando sempre alla stessa cosa.
> Almeno ti aiuta ad apprezzare il fatto che può esistere altro.


Le storielle non mi interessano, pero' c'e da dire che se esco con una anche solo per piacere, almeno esco, almeno stacco la spina, adesso se sto in casa divento matto


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le storielle non mi interessano, pero' c'e da dire che se esco con una anche solo per piacere, almeno esco, almeno stacco la spina, adesso se sto in casa divento matto


Appunto, è quello che volevo dire.
Storiella come termine per dire: non devo stare a casa a guardare il muro. Magari esco con qualcuna, e mi aiuta a pensare ad altro. Anche se non è una nuova storia importante, che si spera verrà prima o poi.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

Uscire non ti farà male. La storiella schiaccia chiodo secondo me non serve a niente. Cosa fai, esci con una per sesso e poi dopo il sesso ti senti pure peggio. Le storie di sesso ben vengano, NON per colmare dei vuoti però!

Conversazione post coitum:

lei= che facciamo? Cinema? Ci sarebbe quel film bellissimo (bla bla bla bla bla) 
io= no
lei= mangiamo qualcosa allora? non so, se vuoi restiamo in casa
io= no
lei= beh ma allora che facciamo stasera?
io= non lo so, dai, ti chiamo domani e ti dico

E che ci hai guadagnato?


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Uscire non ti farà male. La storiella schiaccia chiodo secondo me non serve a niente. Cosa fai, esci con una per sesso e poi dopo il sesso ti senti pure peggio. Le storie di sesso ben vengano, NON per colmare dei vuoti però!
> 
> Conversazione post coitum:
> 
> ...


:up: 

visto che (a parte MK) non mi hanno filato....magari detto da un uomo suona meglio


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Uscire non ti farà male. La storiella schiaccia chiodo secondo me non serve a niente. Cosa fai, esci con una per sesso e poi dopo il sesso ti senti pure peggio. Le storie di sesso ben vengano, NON per colmare dei vuoti però!
> 
> Conversazione post coitum:
> 
> ...


Nel caso della storiella di sesso, io opto per un bel saluto amichevole prima di congedarsi e basta. E' la cosa migliore, quella che fa stare meglio. Quella meno ipocrita.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Uscire non ti farà male. La storiella schiaccia chiodo secondo me non serve a niente. Cosa fai, esci con una per sesso e poi dopo il sesso ti senti pure peggio. Le storie di sesso ben vengano, NON per colmare dei vuoti però!
> 
> Conversazione post coitum:
> 
> ...



E' un primo passo. Non guadagni nulla, a questo punto, ma sai di potercela fare. Non ti senti impedito, non ti senti rifiutato.
Sai che sei vivo, sai che c'è altro, sai che puoi mandare a fanculo quando vuoi.
Poi torni a casa e piangi. Un giorno, due giorni, un mese, due mesi.
Un anno... dopo un certo periodo, ti guardi indietro e vedi che hai lottato per riprendere la tua vita.
Che non hai versato lacrime inutilmente.
E' importante. Uscire tanto per è come stare a casa da soli: se esci, è per ricostruire i pezzi rotti di te stesso, e se una donna viene, ben venga. Potrebbe anche essere quella giusta. E ripeto, è un percorso di ricostruzione non inutile. Anche se egoistico, ma quando soffri, il mondo se ne sbatte le palle che stai male.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Uscire non ti farà male. La storiella schiaccia chiodo secondo me non serve a niente. Cosa fai, esci con una per sesso e poi dopo il sesso ti senti pure peggio. Le storie di sesso ben vengano, NON per colmare dei vuoti però!
> 
> Conversazione post coitum:
> 
> ...


A me viene gia' tristezza immediatamente dopo averlo fatto con un'altra adesso, mi verrebbe da pensare "quanto e' triste questa situazione" un minimo minimo di tempo per stare da soli ci vuole, magari mi vedo con amici, a casa loro, qualche cena in giro, qualcosa giusto per non pensare e staccare la spina poi appena riesco un po' a respirare (ora boccheggio) posso uscire con qualche ragazza anche solo per svago


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *A me viene gia' tristezza immediatamente dopo averlo fatto con un'altra adesso, mi verrebbe da pensare "quanto e' triste questa situazione" un minimo minimo di tempo per stare da soli ci vuole*, magari mi vedo con amici, a casa loro, qualche cena in giro, qualcosa giusto per non pensare e staccare la spina poi appena riesco un po' a respirare (ora boccheggio) posso uscire con qualche ragazza anche solo per svago


E' successo a me. Provare questo tipo di tristezza.
Ma a volte serve.
A volte può essere più doloroso stare con gli amici, e vedere coppie che tra di loro stanno invece bene, mentre tu soffri.
E' egoistico, ma accade anche questo, e paradossalmente può acuire anche il tuo dolore: quanto vorrei essere io come loro, ora qui con la mia metà...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2011)

Credo che il mondo sia molto più interattivo..........se s'interagisce col mondo stesso.

Non esistono regole comportamentali assolute in certe situazioni, ma solo azioni funzionali a noi stessi, e non è detto che quello che funziona per me potrebbe funzionare per altri. 

Non ci vedo nulla di male nel conoscere una e farci del buon sano e vecchio sesso per dimenticare. Il calore umano è un elisir potentissimo, almeno per me, perchè ridurre tutto a meccanismi tipo quello "Dopo il coito non ti rimane niente" ? Ti rimane che per un attimo, 5 minuti, (6 coi preliminari ) hai....interagito col mondo.

Strana amica di una sera, io ringrazierò, la tua pelle sconosciuta e sincera........


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Credo che il mondo sia molto più interattivo..........se s'interagisce col mondo stesso.
> 
> Non esistono regole comportamentali assolute in certe situazioni, ma solo azioni funzionali a noi stessi, e non è detto che quello che funziona per me potrebbe funzionare per altri.
> 
> ...


Quoto 
Un pò brutale ma quoto


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Credo che il mondo sia molto più interattivo..........se s'interagisce col mondo stesso.
> 
> Non esistono regole comportamentali assolute in certe situazioni, ma solo azioni funzionali a noi stessi, e non è detto che quello che funziona per me potrebbe funzionare per altri.
> 
> ...


Bravo, sono d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao nonno  io ho 35 anni e lei 23 per la sua eta' ha sempre dimostrato di essere piu' matura sopratutto su queste cose, ma poi alla lunga vedo che la vita mondana e facile e' una tentazione, sopratutto se fatta con uno che le piace e che la fa star bene, hai ragione e' un azzardo impostare una storia seria con una persona cosi'. Adesso non c'e lo spazio per "tenermela" per le cose che mi piacciono, a parte che mi piaceva lei come persona a 360 gradi, ora vuole provare a stare con questa persona, anzi diciamo che gia' ci sta insieme... e ieri sera ci siamo baciati intensamente non un bacietto....



Allora uhm...ha 23 anni.
Trovo che lei allora sia perfetta per la sua età.
E fa ragionamenti tipici da sua età.
La vita divertente eh?

Ora non ha ancora capito e che qui qualcuno mi smentisca...
Che la vita è fatta anche di divertimenti, ma soprattutto di sacrificio, impegno, lavoro, rinunce...
In altre parole se vogliamo una cosa dobbiamo conquistarcela eh?

Per esempio 
A me non dà tanta autostima intortarmi una paggetta di venti anni e portarla in un motel, ma dà tanta autostima aver pagato da solo un mutuo no? Sai quando sei lanciato in un bel progetto, non senti la fatica di rinunciare a tanti divertimenti...perchè non sanno da niente...no?

Vediamo...
Tu sei alle prime incresciose esperienze.
Io ho 45 anni oramai...dieci più di te.
Mi metto assieme ad una donnina di 23, te lo giuro eh? Per come sono fatto io, sarei con lei lo zietto libertino che la vizia...e me la immagino...lei che mi dice...uhm, dai Conte posso farmi una storia con uno che mi porta in discoteca...e io che le dico...con una pacchetta sul culetto...ok dai vai...vai a divertirti...mentre io mi occupo delle cose da uomini duri...ma il tuo affetto è bello per me...adorabile puttanella che non sei altro.

Ora, lei ha bisogno di evasioni capisci?
Perchè è giovane.
Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie, io avevo solo che 26 anni.
Ma ero gasatissimo eh? 
Ero in un mare di debiti, stavo finendo il militare, una montagna di progetti in itinere.
Lei ne aveva 27.
La storia iniziò su un letto in settembre.
Poi vissi per sei mesi da fidanzato.
Alla fine dei sei mesi io ero stanco...mi stanco presto io di qualsiasi cosa...perchè diventa noiosa...
A marzo la lasciai per due mesi, dopo averle detto, senti: io non ho palle di questa vita del cazzo qua, dove non abbiamo la nostra indipendenza, privacy ecc...mi sono rotto i coglioni, tu sai che vivo da solo nella mia casa, pensaci con calma, ma o stiamo assieme per convivere o ognun per sè...perchè credimi io sono già in giro con altre donne...che ti piaccia o meno.

Ci rivedemmo a maggio e lei iniziò a dire...vengo a vivere con te, ma tu mi devi sposare.
La settimana dopo aveva già in mano la data.
E tutti iniziarono a dirci...Aspettate, aspettate.
Io dissi: non un giorno di più.
Potrei cambiare idea.

L'estate che precedette il matrimonio fu un inferno.
Ma l'affare era fatto no?

Insomma patti chiari amicizia lunga.

Per me tu vai avanti per i cazzi tuoi...poi magari lei le gira diversamente e...ti dice...ok ho capito che per me è più importante stare con te che non quell'altro...ma magari tu, hai incontrato un'altra meglio di lei...e ti meni in casa quella no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma questo ragazzo di cui ha perso la testa, quando si sente dire "a letto mi piace di piu' il mio moroso" come fa a starci insieme e dice anche che e' innamorato... e lei non pensa che se gia' all'inizio quando la passione e' al massimo si accorge che stava meglio con me in intimita forse ci sono dei problemi?? per la vita di coppia io penso che le cose fondamentali avviamente siano altre, non c'erto la discoteca... lui pero' le da l'uno e l'altro da quel che sembra, ci sta bene come persona e a mio giudizion la abbaglia con una vita fatta di uscite e leggerezza.


FERMO.
Ricordati che TU NON SAI con certezza cosa loro si dicono nel letto ok?
Non le puoi credere su ste cose...
Ognuno di noi scopa in maniera tutta sua.
Ripeto...
La differenza di età è enorme.
Io alla tua età andavo pazzo per le quarantenni..eh? Donne insomma!

Ha 23 anni eh?
Poi cosa fa?
Studia? Ha qualche obiettivo importante da raggiungere, tipo una laurea?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quello che ti ha detto significa una sola cosa per te: ritirata rapida, veloce e senza voltarsi.
> a letto le piacevi più tu e glielo ha anche detto? ingnobile, inclassificabile, un pessimo gusto che non perdonerei nemmeno in caso di coma etilico o trauma cranico gravissimo.
> vuole lui, benissimo, le interessano cose fondamentali in un rapporto di coppia come andare in discoteca e divertirsi? fantastico.
> qui inizia la tua ricostruzione, *ora e adesso*, ogni minuto che perdi dietro a lei è un minuto perso e gettato al vento per te stesso.
> star male per star male, almeno ne esci prima e non sia mai che hai la fortuna di trovarti una ragazza velocemente


[video=youtube;YzT2oTFVb-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzT2oTFVb-c&feature=related[/video]

Vedi che è importante sapere atterrare nella vita?
Guardami che bravo che sono...
QUesto è il COnte che piomba nel cuore di una donna...
Fai un po' te...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora uhm...ha 23 anni.
> Trovo che lei allora sia perfetta per la sua età.
> E fa ragionamenti tipici da sua età.
> La vita divertente eh?
> ...


Conte nn fa una piega il tuo ragionamento, lei mi ha sostituito con uno della mia stessa eta' pero', solo con meno problemi a seguito, adesso puntiamo il dito sui problemi e il divertimento, ma sicuramente questo tipo le piace, le piace fisicamente e sicuramente anche come modo di fare, poi le offre una vita piu' leggera e meno noiosa questo e' un dato. Se pero' quando anche con lui smette di fare l'amate e inizia una storia come sta facendo le cose poi cambiano, si vive la storia in un altro modo... forse e' una mia speranza, la speranza che si dissolva un po' di abbaglio che ora sicuramente vive, e forse non vedendomi piu' e non sentendomi inizia a sentire la mancanza di cose che sicuramente gli piacevano molto di me...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> FERMO.
> Ricordati che TU NON SAI con certezza cosa loro si dicono nel letto ok?
> Non le puoi credere su ste cose...
> Ognuno di noi scopa in maniera tutta sua.
> ...


Io non so cosa si dicono a letto, lei mi ha detto che le piaccio piu' io e puo' essere una balla come no, diciamo che in tempi non sospetti alle sue amiche diceva che gli piaceva tutto di me e che a letto facevo "paura"... ovviamente per lei, magari ad un'altra facevo pena e' molto personale il sesso... 

Lavora in un'attivita' dal padre fa l'impiegata, non ha obbiettivi grossi da raggiungere... perche' mi chiedi queste cose?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte nn fa una piega il tuo ragionamento, lei mi ha sostituito con uno della mia stessa eta' pero', solo con meno problemi a seguito, adesso puntiamo il dito sui problemi e il divertimento, ma sicuramente questo tipo le piace, le piace fisicamente e sicuramente anche come modo di fare, poi le offre una vita piu' leggera e meno noiosa questo e' un dato. Se pero' quando anche con lui smette di fare l'amate e inizia una storia come sta facendo le cose poi cambiano, si vive la storia in un altro modo... forse e' una mia speranza, la speranza che si dissolva un po' di abbaglio che ora sicuramente vive, e forse non vedendomi piu' e non sentendomi inizia a sentire la mancanza di cose che sicuramente gli piacevano molto di me...


Si questo atteggiamento mi piace eh?
Cioè se poi è lei a mordersi le mani, saprà anche tornare indietro eh?
Se invece ingaggi una battaglia per demolire l'altro ai suoi occhi, va tutto in mona.
Ma non te lo dico come consiglio, ma solo come esperienza vissuta...
Io ho visto che entrava in campo un altro uomo, e che io venivo messo in secondo piano, non riuscivo ad accettarlo e sono stato stupido e cretino.
Dovevo avere il coraggio di fare spallucce...
Magari lei conta tanto sul fatto che tu sei tanto accondiscendente nei suoi confronti, o semplicemente molto innamorato.

Ho imparato sulla mia pelle che dobbiamo vivere una storia su due piani.
Es. In questo we ho sti impegni, se lei viene, sposto i miei impegni ad altro we, NON ho bisogno che lei venga da me in questo we, altrimenti sono solo.

Cioè io leggendo te, mi tornano alla mente cose vissute, e te le dico eh?

Vedere lei preferire un altro a me, è stata la mia unica pena d'amore. 
L'unica...
Ma era suo diritto eh?

Non vorrei mai che fosse di quelle che vuole tenersi tutti e due eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non so cosa si dicono a letto, lei mi ha detto che le piaccio piu' io e puo' essere una balla come no, diciamo che in tempi non sospetti alle sue amiche diceva che gli piaceva tutto di me e che a letto facevo "paura"... ovviamente per lei, magari ad un'altra facevo pena e' molto personale il sesso...
> 
> Lavora in un'attivita' dal padre fa l'impiegata, non ha obbiettivi grossi da raggiungere... perche' mi chiedi queste cose?


Per capire la tipa no?
E per non generalizzare...
A sto mondo esistono 23 enni che pensano solo a divertirsi...
e 23 enni che al sabato e la domenica fanno le cameriere in pizzeria per pagarsi un po' di studi eh?

Ci sono quelle che dicono...caro porta pazienza, dai sto we non ci vediamo che ho un esame in settimana...e quelle che dicono caro porta pazienza che devo andare in discoteca eh?

Facciamo esempio...
Cito una a caso...
Simy.
Lei è molto giovane, ma vive per conto suo, capisci?

Allora quando una donna vive per conto proprio, anche i divertimenti ecc..ecc..ecc...entrano in un contesto più realistico...
Ho soldi vado a divertirmi, 
Ho la bolletta da pagare sto a casa...

Insomma la vita vera no?


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per capire la tipa no?
> E per non generalizzare...
> A sto mondo esistono 23 enni che pensano solo a divertirsi...
> e 23 enni che al sabato e la domenica fanno le cameriere in pizzeria per pagarsi un po' di studi eh?
> ...


sto sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

.........cmq le bollette da pagare io ce le ho sempre....e pure il mutuo! ........ iange: 


ma mi diverto lo stesso :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sto sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> .........cmq le bollette da pagare io ce le ho sempre....e pure il mutuo! ........ iange:
> 
> ...


Se vuoi ti lascio gli estremi della mia assicurazione. Mi farebbe piacere darti tantaaaaaaa felicità :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti lascio gli estremi della mia assicurazione. Mi farebbe piacere darti tantaaaaaaa felicità :mrgreen:


non intendevo in quel senso Andy! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: 
uff................ 

........Conte spiegaglielo tu per favore :blu:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si questo atteggiamento mi piace eh?
> Cioè se poi è lei a mordersi le mani, saprà anche tornare indietro eh?
> Se invece ingaggi una battaglia per demolire l'altro ai suoi occhi, va tutto in mona.
> Ma non te lo dico come consiglio, ma solo come esperienza vissuta...
> ...


Si lei fino adesso ha visto un amore infinito, davvero infinito, ma non esiste che puo' tenere tutti e due, in realta' non e' nemmeno lei a volerlo, pero' adesso oltre a volerlo dovra' farlo e iniziare a fare i conti con tutta una serie di altre situazioni a cui non era abituata, forse stando solo con lui capira' che e' davvero la persona giusta... o forse capira' che le manco e torna indietro... 

Conte anche per me questa e' stata la mia unica pena d'amore... ovviamente in questa storia non nella vita intera


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per capire la tipa no?
> E per non generalizzare...
> A sto mondo esistono 23 enni che pensano solo a divertirsi...
> e 23 enni che al sabato e la domenica fanno le cameriere in pizzeria per pagarsi un po' di studi eh?
> ...


Capito cosa vuoi dire, lei sa fare i sacrifici, sul lavoro ne faceva 2 fino a poco tempo fa... la voglia di discoteca e' uscita adesso con questo tipo, ci e' sempre andata, ma non era una patita anzi... pero' non e' nemmeno esente dalle luci della vita mondana... vive in riviera romagnola, il divertimento e' a portata di mano


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

Caraibi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, se scrivo qui e' perche' ho davvero bisogno di aiuto per non perdere una persona... inutile dire importante. giusta speciale... i fatti:
> Storia di 2,5 anni, siamo distanti 2 ore di macchina e ci vedevamo nel weekend, nessun problema di coppia, rapporto bellissimo... queste non sono solo parole mie  non sono cosi' poco modesto... sempre parole sue attuali "sa che io sono la persona giusta per lei" " che con me sta benissimo"... ma da un anno un ragazzo e' entrato nella compagnia del bar che frequenta, e dopo che per 6 mesi la corteggiata lei ci e' uscita e hanno iniziato una frequentazione di 4 mesi, ora e' uscita la verita'. Adesso lei e' molto confusa questa terza persona gli e' entrata nella mente ha provato a chiudere con me e poi con lui e poi con me e poi di nuovo con lui... ora esausta mentalmente vuole stare un po' da sola per riflettere.
> 
> Io saputa la cosa ho avuto una tempesta di emozioni, ma alla fine pensando che anche io nel mio passato non sono stato un santo e sapendo che non era una crisi dovuta alla nostra storia ma alla distanza non voglio perderla! e non posso accettare che qualcuno si sia inserito tra di noi senza lottare per questa storia.
> ...


Dipende...lei ha detto in quanto tempo pensa di chiarirsi le idee? No perché da quello che hai raccontato non mi sembra sia davvero presa da qualcuno...
E l'altro lo sente regolarmente oppure è in pausa anche con lui?

PS Come nell'altro post...se ci fossero aggiornamenti, aggiornate anche me...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende...lei ha detto in quanto tempo pensa di chiarirsi le idee? No perché da quello che hai raccontato non mi sembra sia davvero presa da qualcuno...
> E l'altro lo sente regolarmente oppure è in pausa anche con lui?
> 
> PS Come nell'altro post...se ci fossero aggiornamenti, aggiornate anche me...


Ci sono aggiurnamenti, lei ha scelto lui, nonostante dica che con me sta benissimo, che io sono la persona giusta per lei, che di me non cambierebbe niene, ma c'e un ma.... lui e' vicino e presente lui sicuramente gli piace, e fino adesso si sono conosciuti in serate di divertimento in locali o per il venerdi sera... l'amore forte che c'era tra di noi si e' affievolito offuscato dalla presenza di questa terza persona, che ora ha abbagliato tutto, lei ora dovra' capire se anche con una storia "normale" con lui stara' bene veramente o se gli manchero' io e ripensera' a come stavamo noi anche nelle piccole cose quotidiane di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Dimenticavo... io penso che non tornera' indietro, nonostante mi abbia gia' detto che questa persona gia' in partenza ha dei "difetti", ma ora anche con questi difetti vuole provare a fare una storia con lui


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Scusami se te lo chiedo.
Ma se lei un giorno (domani no, ma tra un mese, due mesi, un anno) ricomparisse, perchè vuole tornare con te, tu cosa faresti?
Nel frattempo, tu naturalmente non sai cosa è successo con l'altro. E non lo saprai mai.


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sono aggiurnamenti, lei ha scelto lui, nonostante dica che con me sta benissimo, che io sono la persona giusta per lei, che di me non cambierebbe niene, ma c'e un ma.... *lui e' vicino e presente *lui sicuramente gli piace, e fino adesso si sono conosciuti in serate di divertimento in locali o per il venerdi sera... l'amore forte che c'era tra di noi si e' affievolito offuscato dalla presenza di questa terza persona, che ora ha abbagliato tutto, lei ora dovra' capire se anche con una storia "normale" con lui stara' bene veramente o se gli manchero' io e ripensera' a come stavamo noi anche nelle piccole cose quotidiane di tutti i giorni.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dimenticavo... io penso che non tornera' indietro, nonostante mi abbia gia' detto che questa persona gia' in partenza ha dei "difetti", ma ora anche con questi difetti vuole provare a fare una storia con lui


Sono stronzate...lei ti ha detto tutte quelle belle cose solo per avere una ruota di scorta, già sta mettendo le mani avanti, non si sa mai!

Lei ha scelto lui? Bene...io ti consiglio di chiudere definitivamente! Una persona così, meglio lasciarla al'altro!
Ha semplicemente scelto quello che può avere come e quando vuole...

Mi spiace molto...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

*secondo me*

faresti bene sia per te ed anche per avere una piccolissima possibilita',a tagliare completamente tutti i ponti.
Basta anche sms,telefonate.....
Personalmente credo che non solo come strategia per riconquistarla,ma proprio per te stesso,faresti bene a dimenticartene completamente anche se lei si rifacesse sentire.
La lontananza di certo non ha agevolato,ma non puo' essere un ostacolo insormontabile se il rapporto è profondo.
Vedila cosi':sei stato fortunato,perchè questa sua insoddisfazione sarebbe uscita in futuro,quando magari sareste stati conviventi o peggio sposati.
Allora si' che avresti avuto un bel problema,quello di oggi è ancora tutto sommato facilmente superabile.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono stronzate...lei ti ha detto tutte quelle belle cose solo per avere una ruota di scorta, già sta mettendo le mani avanti, non si sa mai!
> 
> Lei ha scelto lui? Bene...io ti consiglio di chiudere definitivamente! Una persona così, meglio lasciarla al'altro!
> Ha semplicemente scelto quello che può avere come e quando vuole...
> ...


Infatti, per questo gli ho chiesto lui cosa farebbe se lei tornasse dopo un bel pò di tempo... per comodità


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono stronzate...lei ti ha detto tutte quelle belle cose solo per avere una ruota di scorta, già sta mettendo le mani avanti, non si sa mai!
> 
> Lei ha scelto lui? Bene...io ti consiglio di chiudere definitivamente! Una persona così, meglio lasciarla al'altro!
> Ha semplicemente scelto quello che può avere come e quando vuole...
> ...


Forse, ma sai io nella mia vita ho sbagliato varie volte sopratutto a fino ai 30, e' come dire: io sono un ladro pentito, conosco una ladra lei mi dice quello che fa per vivere e io mi scandalizzo.... non posso scandalizzarmi piu' di tanto se anche io lo ero in passato.... io cmq smetto con sms o telefonate


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Auguri Eliade*

ero entrato come non registrato,non avevo letto il post tuo che precedeva il mio,praticamente identici,come im un altro forum.
Ciao Camelot


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami se te lo chiedo.
> Ma se lei un giorno (domani no, ma tra un mese, due mesi, un anno) ricomparisse, perchè vuole tornare con te, tu cosa faresti?
> Nel frattempo, tu naturalmente non sai cosa è successo con l'altro. E non lo saprai mai.


con l'altro so che stanno insieme e se torna tra pochi giorni magari trova ancora un pizzico di sentimento in me... se torna dopo molto tempo sicuro trova due cose: 1 io mi sono fatto la mia vita e non voglio piu' modificarla per lei 2. non ci sarebbe piu' il minimo sentimento in me nei suoi cofronti


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono stronzate...lei ti ha detto tutte quelle belle cose solo per avere una ruota di scorta, già sta mettendo le mani avanti, non si sa mai!
> 
> Lei ha scelto lui? Bene...io ti consiglio di chiudere definitivamente! Una persona così, meglio lasciarla al'altro!
> Ha semplicemente scelto quello che può avere come e quando vuole...
> ...


Scusa quello che ho scritto sono parole mie per riassumere le cose, lei in realta' non ha usato queste parole ma solo che quello che ha rovinato tutto e' stata la distanza, per tutta una serie di motivi...


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse, ma sai io nella mia vita ho sbagliato varie volte sopratutto a fino ai 30, e' come dire: io sono un ladro pentito, conosco una ladra lei mi dice quello che fa per vivere e io mi scandalizzo.... non posso scandalizzarmi piu' di tanto se anche io lo ero in passato.... io cmq smetto con sms o telefonate


 Hai sbagliato più volte con lei o con altre partner? No perché se hai fatto il ladro con altre fidanzate non vale eh....


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> con l'altro so che stanno insieme e se torna tra pochi giorni magari trova ancora un pizzico di sentimento in me... se torna dopo molto tempo sicuro trova due cose: 1 io mi sono fatto la mia vita e non voglio piu' modificarla per lei 2. non ci sarebbe piu' il minimo sentimento in me nei suoi cofronti


Metterei anche un punto 3:

3) anche se mi manca e la penso ancora, e considerando che potrei ancora essere single, dovrò resistere, perchè mi dovrei fidare di una persona che ha dimostrato di non sapere fare scelte in amore. E domani è probabile che succederà ancora. E non voglio ricadere in questo vortice: non è raccomandabile.


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Metterei anche un punto 3:
> 
> 3) anche se mi manca e la penso ancora, e considerando che potrei ancora essere single, dovrò resistere, perchè mi dovrei fidare di una persona che ha dimostrato di non sapere fare scelte in amore. E domani è probabile che succederà ancora. E non voglio ricadere in questo vortice: non è raccomandabile.


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si lei fino adesso ha visto un amore infinito, davvero infinito, ma non esiste che puo' tenere tutti e due, in realta' non e' nemmeno lei a volerlo, pero' adesso oltre a volerlo dovra' farlo e iniziare a fare i conti con tutta una serie di altre situazioni a cui non era abituata, forse stando solo con lui capira' che e' davvero la persona giusta... o forse capira' che le manco e torna indietro...
> 
> Conte anche per me questa e' stata la mia unica pena d'amore... ovviamente in questa storia non nella vita intera


Sai anch'io ho fatto i miei macroscopici errori, poi la situazione mi è sfuggita di mano, e non ero più capace di fermare la reazione a catena, da me innescata.
Per questo è importante che tu faccia la tua vita a prescindere da lei.
Non con quella porticina aperta che dice...se lei torna io sono qua...
Potrebbe anche capitare che lei torni e tu non ci sia più per lei eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato più volte con lei o con altre partner? No perché se hai fatto il ladro con altre fidanzate non vale eh....


Non con lei ma fino a 30 anni anche io ho commesso degli errori


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai anch'io ho fatto i miei macroscopici errori, poi la situazione mi è sfuggita di mano, e non ero più capace di fermare la reazione a catena, da me innescata.
> Per questo è importante che tu faccia la tua vita a prescindere da lei.
> Non con quella porticina aperta che dice...se lei torna io sono qua...
> Potrebbe anche capitare che lei torni e tu non ci sia più per lei eh?


E' esattamente quello che e' successo a lei, e' entrato un granellino di sabbia ora e' un macinio.... la mia vita la faro' a prescindere da lei certamente, pero' ragazzi abbiamo detto basta ieri sera, mi ci vorra' un po' di tempo per metabolizzare e far defluire il dolore che adesso mi prende ancora lo stomaco con dolori lancinanti


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che e' successo a lei, e' entrato un granellino di sabbia ora e' un macinio.... la mia vita la faro' a prescindere da lei certamente, pero' ragazzi abbiamo detto basta ieri sera, mi ci vorra' un po' di tempo per metabolizzare e far defluire il dolore che adesso mi prende ancora lo stomaco con dolori lancinanti


è normale! datti tempo....vedrai che piano piano tutto passa! 
un abbraccio


----------



## Eliade (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non con lei ma fino a 30 anni anche io ho commesso degli errori


E allora che c'entra?? Se con lei pensi di esserti comportato bene...gli errori passati non hanno valore ai fini della vostra storia...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora che c'entra?? Se con lei pensi di esserti comportato bene...gli errori passati non hanno valore ai fini della vostra storia...


Vedi siamo pieni di persone che predicano bene e razzolano male no?
Lui intendeva dire che capisce il suo errore perchè non è un perfetto lui no? Sa di essere fallace.

Invece in amore siamo pieni di gente che è simile al servo malvagio della parabola del vangelo no?
Siamo pieni di iracondi che vogliono insegnare la pace!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi siamo pieni di persone che predicano bene e razzolano male no?
> Lui intendeva dire che capisce il suo errore perchè non è un perfetto lui no? Sa di essere fallace.
> 
> Invece in amore siamo pieni di gente che è simile al servo malvagio della parabola del vangelo no?
> Siamo pieni di iracondi che vogliono insegnare la pace!



Esatto voglio dire che se io fossi senza macchia allora potrei essere rigido al 100% nei confronti dell'altro. Anche se non ho sbagliato con lei, in passato ho sbagliato piu' volte. Non importa se lo fatto con lei o no, voglio dire che io ho sbagliato e so come accadono queste cose, e di santi in giro non ne vedo, al massimo quelli sul calendario. Il punto e' capire perche' accadono, se sono accadute per cosa risolvibili o no, se i motivi sono dentro la coppia o nella vita che si conduce o nel periodo che si passa.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

Io son santo e la mia ragazza lo ammette candidamente che devo esserlo.


----------



## Eliade (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io son santo e la mia ragazza lo ammette candidamente che devo esserlo.


:rotfl:



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esatto voglio dire che se io fossi senza macchia allora potrei essere rigido al 100% nei confronti dell'altro. Anche se non ho sbagliato con lei, in passato ho sbagliato piu' volte. Non importa se lo fatto con lei o no, voglio dire che io ho sbagliato e so come accadono queste cose, e di santi in giro non ne vedo, al massimo quelli sul calendario. Il punto e' capire perche' accadono, se sono accadute per cosa risolvibili o no, se i motivi sono dentro la coppia o nella vita che si conduce o nel periodo che si passa.


Io non sono d'accordo...
Anche io ho sbagliato nella vita, ma se ora sto con una persona e nei suoi confronti sento di non aver sbagliato, me ne frego dei miei errori passati (verso altre persone). A maggior ragione se questa persona poi decide di stare con un'altra, cioè dopo essere stata cornificata, lasciata per una situazione più comoda (perché a quanto ho capito è stato solo questo il motivo della rottura), dovrei anche cercare di capire il perché lo abbia fatto?
Secondo me è tempo sprecato, tempo che, almeno io, impiegherei per guardare oltre a questa persona...sempre se penso di non aver sbagliato con questa persona.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Io non sono d'accordo...
> ...


io Quoto Ely!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Io non sono d'accordo...
> ...


Noi ci vedevamo da sabato sera a domenica sera, in casa mia e a mangiare avevamo i miei, io domenica facevo qualche ora al lavoro, poche volte si usciva perche' sabato inizo alle 5 di mattina e finisco alle 18, lei si faceva 150 km ogni weekend o quasi per questa vita... nei mesi logora... come vedete la situazione anche io non lo capita e risolta per tempo... il tipo nuovo la faceva star bene e' vicino e lo ha conosciuto durante le serate di divertimento... non doveva cedere ok, ma metti un assetato senza soldi davanti a un bar... resiste per un po' poi entra e ruba da bere


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Noi ci vedevamo da sabato sera a domenica sera, in casa mia e a mangiare avevamo i miei, io domenica facevo qualche ora al lavoro, poche volte si usciva perche' sabato inizo alle 5 di mattina e finisco alle 18, lei si faceva 150 km ogni weekend o quasi per questa vita... nei mesi logora... come vedete la situazione anche io non lo capita e risolta per tempo... il tipo nuovo la faceva star bene e' vicino e lo ha conosciuto durante le serate di divertimento... non doveva cedere ok, ma metti un assetato senza soldi davanti a un bar... resiste per un po' poi entra e ruba da bere


Dissento da te visto che questa vita l'ho vissuta! La tua ragazza è stata una figlia di madre ignota e punto, perchè doveva chiederti qualcosa, doveva parlarti e non cedere all'altro e tenere te come ruota di scrta, il peggio di tutto è che non è consapevole di aver fatto una enorme bastardata e di essersi comportata in maniera sbagliata. 
Carissimo, anche le donne hanno mla bocca per parlare e non sollo per fare i pompini, quindi che parlino, e che cazzo!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dissento da te visto che questa vita l'ho vissuta! La tua ragazza è stata una figlia di madre ignota e punto, perchè doveva chiederti qualcosa, doveva parlarti e non cedere all'altro e tenere te come ruota di scrta, il peggio di tutto è che non è consapevole di aver fatto una enorme bastardata e di essersi comportata in maniera sbagliata.
> Carissimo, anche le donne hanno mla bocca per parlare e non sollo per fare i pompini, quindi che parlino, e che cazzo!


Daniele, lo so hai ragione lei e' stata una stronza di merda, ignobile, schifosa, egoista allucinante... io ho solo detto quello che non andava, ma abbiamo appunto la bocca per parlare, lei ha ceduto alla tentazione e non mi ha detto niente, ne dei problemi ne del tipo... lo so benissimo che chi ha sbagliato e' lei, io di colpe ne ho ben poche, anche perche' se non mi accorgo di un bisogno o situazione il mio cervello funziona e se mi fanno presente un problema lo risolvo!


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Daniele, lo so hai ragione lei e' stata una stronza di merda, ignobile, schifosa, egoista allucinante... io ho solo detto quello che non andava, ma abbiamo appunto la bocca per parlare, lei ha ceduto alla tentazione e non mi ha detto niente, ne dei problemi ne del tipo... lo so benissimo che chi ha sbagliato e' lei, io di colpe ne ho ben poche, anche perche' se non mi accorgo di un bisogno o situazione il mio cervello funziona e se mi fanno presente un problema lo risolvo!


Appunto, quindi pensa bene, cosa hai perso? Una donna che quando vanno male le cose si srebbe solazzata con qualcun'altro. Fidati, anche se l'amavi, una donna così è meglio perderla che averla, c'è molto di meglio in giro, anche se dissento da me stesso su questo punto.


----------



## Sole (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, quindi pensa bene, cosa hai perso? Una donna che quando vanno male le cose si srebbe solazzata con qualcun'altro. Fidati, anche se l'amavi, una donna così è meglio perderla che averla, *c'è molto di meglio in giro, anche se dissento da me stesso su questo punto*.


L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sole, ti prego... stavo scrivendo la stessa frase... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Però c'è da dire che, detto da Daniele, è già un'apertura...


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, quindi pensa bene, cosa hai perso? Una donna che quando vanno male le cose si srebbe solazzata con qualcun'altro. Fidati, anche se l'amavi, una donna così è meglio perderla che averla, c'è molto di meglio in giro, *anche se dissento da me stesso su questo punto*.



qui lo dice e qui lo nega


----------



## Eliade (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Noi ci vedevamo da sabato sera a domenica sera, in casa mia e a mangiare avevamo i miei, io domenica facevo qualche ora al lavoro, poche volte si usciva perche' sabato inizo alle 5 di mattina e finisco alle 18, lei si faceva 150 km ogni weekend o quasi per questa vita... nei mesi logora... come vedete la situazione anche io non lo capita e risolta per tempo... il tipo nuovo la faceva star bene e' vicino e lo ha conosciuto durante le serate di divertimento... non doveva cedere ok, ma metti un assetato senza soldi davanti a un bar... resiste per un po' poi entra e ruba da bere


Appunto per questo non vedo perché dovresti anche sprecare tempo a capire cosa l'ha portata a fare quella scelta. 
Diverso sarebbe stato il discorso se lei avesse scelto te, in tal caso si va giù con tutte le possibili parole...


----------



## Sole (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sole, ti prego... stavo scrivendo la stessa frase... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Però c'è da dire che, detto da Daniele, è già un'apertura...


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

Stop Stop, ho tentato l'ultima pazzia per amore, tanto non avevo niente da perdere e magari evitavo vi passare il capodanno solo come un cane.... oggi sono andato da lei per l'ultima volta, nada un muro o quasi, diche che non e' piu' innamorata vuole provare se va bene la storia con questo nuovo ragazzo... e che col tempo capira' se ha fatto la scelta giusta.... ora basta inizia il mio amor proprio, dopo 12 gg di patimenti e pensieri continui su come comportarmi, lei si fa la sua vita e io la mia... insomma io in 12 giorni ho cercato di rimediare quasi un anno di tempo che ha avuto l'altro tipo, partendo piano piano da lontano le e' entrato in testa...mi viene proprio da dire... che vita di merda


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stop Stop, ho tentato l'ultima pazzia per amore, tanto non avevo niente da perdere e magari evitavo vi passare il capodanno solo come un cane.... oggi sono andato da lei per l'ultima volta, nada un muro o quasi, diche che non e' piu' innamorata vuole provare se va bene la storia con questo nuovo ragazzo... e che col tempo capira' se ha fatto la scelta giusta.... ora basta inizia il mio amor proprio, dopo 12 gg di patimenti e pensieri continui su come comportarmi, lei si fa la sua vita e io la mia... insomma io in 12 giorni ho cercato di rimediare quasi un anno di tempo che ha avuto l'altro tipo, partendo piano piano da lontano le e' entrato in testa...mi viene proprio da dire... che vita di merda



E non fare il mio errore...
Ho lasciato dentro di me una porticina aperta caso mai lei volesse tornare con dei bei discorsetti...no?
Della serie ciao caro sento che tu sei ancora innamorato di me vero?

Credimi morissi oggi...
Ti direi..
Quello è stato l'unico grosso sbaglio della mia vita.
Sono stato mona.
Lo rinnego all'inverosimile.

Mi ha causato solo na montagna di guai.

Ricordati
La minestra riscaldà non è mai stata buona.

Appunto un fulmine...
ma intanto ti ha bruciato...


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non fare il mio errore...
> Ho lasciato dentro di me una porticina aperta caso mai lei volesse tornare con dei bei discorsetti...no?
> Della serie ciao caro sento che tu sei ancora innamorato di me vero?
> 
> ...


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma e' inevitabile che finche c'e un po' si sentimento c'e la porta aperta, anche se la voglio chiudere rimane aperta, purtoppo non dipende dalla mia volonta', certo che se con il tempo trovo la mia stabilita' e magari un'altra ragazza che mi piace veramente allora la porta si chiude...


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma e' inevitabile che finche c'e un po' si sentimento c'e la porta aperta, anche se la voglio chiudere rimane aperta, purtoppo non dipende dalla mia volonta', certo che se con il tempo trovo la mia stabilita' e magari un'altra ragazza che mi piace veramente allora la porta si chiude...


Infatti è così che ti senti nell'immediato.
Senti che in fondo tu la porta aperta la hai lasciata.
Ma è proprio nell'immediato che lei deve agire.
Mentre stai partendo con l'aereo e lei ti corre dietro quando stai al Check-In, come nei film.
Ma quando sei partito, ormai l'aereo non torna più indietro.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti è così che ti senti nell'immediato.
> Senti che in fondo tu la porta aperta la hai lasciata.
> Ma è proprio nell'immediato che lei deve agire.
> Mentre stai partendo con l'aereo e lei ti corre dietro quando stai al Check-In, come nei film.
> Ma quando sei partito, ormai l'aereo non torna più indietro.


Nell'immediato lei si fa la storia con il tipo, io di sicuro non la cerco piu' o non faccio altre cose per lei, discorso diverso il fatto che la speranza che finisca male con il tipo, che ci ripensi... robe del genere rimane, almeno adesso c'e


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Nell'immediato lei si fa la storia con il tipo,* io di sicuro non la cerco piu' o non faccio altre cose per lei, discorso diverso il fatto che la speranza che finisca male con il tipo, che ci ripensi... robe del genere rimane, almeno adesso c'e


E' proprio ora che lei deve scegliere te. Non dopo che la sua nuova storia non le va più a genio.

E tu non dovrai mai essere una seconda scelta. Mai!


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' proprio ora che lei deve scegliere te. Non dopo che la sua nuova storia non le va più a genio.
> 
> E tu non dovrai mai essere una seconda scelta. Mai!


No ora non sceglie me al 100%, non e' piu' innamorata, in realta' dice che non sa nemmeno se e' innamorata dell'altro, cmq nell'immediato non torna indietro, ma io devo solo organizzarmi un po' per uscire e poi un po' alla volta ne vengo fuori


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma e' inevitabile che finche c'e un po' si sentimento c'e la porta aperta, anche se la voglio chiudere rimane aperta, purtoppo non dipende dalla mia volonta', certo che se con il tempo trovo la mia stabilita' e magari un'altra ragazza che mi piace veramente allora la porta si chiude...


No la porta va chiusa.
Prima di trovare un'altra.
Non puoi usare un'altra per sostituire lei e non fare l'altro mio fottotussimo errore...cercare lei in altre ragazze...ogni persona è un universo a sè...

Il 2012: GAS
Gnocca Amici e Sangiovese...

Hai tempo sai per portarti una in casa...
E pensaci mille volte.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' proprio ora che lei deve scegliere te. Non dopo che la sua nuova storia non le va più a genio.
> 
> E tu non dovrai mai essere una seconda scelta. Mai!


Si vero sentirsi una seconda scelta...
Ci fa piangere il cazzo!


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *No la porta va chiusa.
> Prima di trovare un'altra.
> Non puoi usare un'altra per sostituire lei e non fare l'altro mio fottotussimo errore...cercare lei in altre ragazze...ogni persona è un universo a sè...*
> 
> ...


Quoto assolutamente!


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero sentirsi una seconda scelta...
> Ci fa piangere il cazzo!


hehehe la seconda scelta... e' triste molto, forse perche' io non mi sento da poco o da meno, non mi sento secondo a nessuno anche se in effetti lo sono stato al tipo, ma con i sentimenti non si puo' parlare di primo o secondo posto


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No la porta va chiusa.
> Prima di trovare un'altra.
> Non puoi usare un'altra per sostituire lei e non fare l'altro mio fottotussimo errore...cercare lei in altre ragazze...ogni persona è un universo a sè...
> 
> ...


Inizio con un po' di GAS  in casa una??? no no per un bel po terro' fuori le donne, anche perche' la casa la sto finendo... quando si e' amato anche io tendo a vedere o cercare lei in altre, Conte come facciamo?? la porta si chiude da sola quando lo devide lei, e anche il fatto di essere neutri, non dimpende dalla mia volonta


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Inizio con un po' di GAS  in casa una??? no no per un bel po terro' fuori le donne, anche perche' la casa la sto finendo... quando si e' amato anche io tendo a vedere o cercare lei in altre, Conte come facciamo?? la porta si chiude da sola quando lo devide lei, e anche il fatto di essere neutri, non dimpende dalla mia volonta


Chi lascia ipso facto decide anche per l'altro.
Ma capiamo anche chi dei due ama di meno.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hehehe la seconda scelta... e' triste molto, forse perche' io non mi sento da poco o da meno, non mi sento secondo a nessuno anche se in effetti lo sono stato al tipo, ma con i sentimenti non si puo' parlare di primo o secondo posto


Qui non si parla di sentimenti.
Puoi amare all'infinito una pianta ed essa non ti parlerà.

QUi si parla della persona con cui volevi fare un grande investimento.
Bon sappi che è una che si incapriccia del primo venuto.

Non va bene per farne tua moglie.

Ma va bene per sano divertimento, no?

Quando vuoi menarti una donna in casa vedila a 360 gradi.
La amo alla follia ma è una pazza nevrastenica? Non va bene per fare la mia convivente:
Perchè il mio sistema nervoso, scusami tanto, è più importante di quello di una pazza nevrotica.

La tua raga era troppo giovane e sbarazzina...
Anzichè scegliere un uomo che si assume responsabilità concrete sceglie quello che la fa divertire e sognare.

Bon che sogni pure.
Tu sei in un punto in cui i sogni li lasci agli adolescenti.

Dicono di no...
Ma credimi...molte guardano anche e cosa hai di concreto da offrire...
Io all'epoca vivevo già da solo ed ero autosufficente...
Mia moglie vide in me un uomo e non un bamboccione attaccato al seno di sua madre no?

E la prima cosa che disse quando entrò in casa mia...
AH è questo il tuo covo segreto dove porti....

Pensa sempre a cosa tu hai da offrire...


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui non si parla di sentimenti.
> Puoi amare all'infinito una pianta ed essa non ti parlerà.
> 
> QUi si parla della persona con cui volevi fare un grande investimento.
> ...



 E' cosi' dura ... io vedevo in lei proprio l'esatto contrario, cioe' che lei nonostrante fosse giovane mostrava una maturita' superiore alle sue coetanee, che apprezzava le cose concrete e di sostanza, non solo le cose passeggiere e di divertimento, evidentemente i sui 23 anni sono usciti alla fine. Lo conosciuta a 20 anni e ci siamo messi insieme dopo poco, quando lo conosciuta si che viveva al massimo, sempre aperitivi disco feste... poi con me ha visto un "uomo" si e' innamorata di tutta una serie di cose che non trovava in giro nel mondo superficiale che frequentava... solo che alla lunga evidentemente la sua giovane eta' e' uscita, io mi illudevo che non sucedesse, io diventavo sempre piu' uomo e lei forse ha sentito che le mancava qualcosa... una vita piu' "leggera"


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' cosi' dura ... io vedevo in lei proprio l'esatto contrario, cioe' che lei nonostrante fosse giovane mostrava una maturita' superiore alle sue coetanee, che apprezzava le cose concrete e di sostanza, non solo le cose passeggiere e di divertimento, evidentemente i sui 23 anni sono usciti alla fine. Lo conosciuta a 20 anni e ci siamo messi insieme dopo poco, quando lo conosciuta si che viveva al massimo, sempre aperitivi disco feste... poi con me ha visto un "uomo" si e' innamorata di tutta una serie di cose che non trovava in giro nel mondo superficiale che frequentava... solo che alla lunga evidentemente la sua giovane eta' e' uscita, io mi illudevo che non sucedesse, io diventavo sempre piu' uomo e lei forse ha sentito che le mancava qualcosa... una vita piu' "leggera"


Non fidarti mai di quello che ti fanno credere le donne, di qualsiasi età.
*Solo di quello che tu vedi e dei fatti.* *Tutto il resto sono cazzate di chi vuole fare crederti il contrario.*
*Solo quello che vedi tu conta. Solo quello.*
Non farti abbindolare come è successo a me dal loro modo di vedere le cose, perchè quello che sta nell  loro testa non lo saprai mai.

Solo quello che vedi, e se anche un minimo dubbio senti, a volte è certo. E non sai nemmeno quanto profondo possa essere il baratro nella testa che non capirai mai.

La mantide religiosa attira il maschio, poi se lo mangia.

E non piange.

Ma tu scappa quando una donna piange per te.

Scappa, lontano. E cerca un'altra donna.


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non fidarti mai di quello che ti fanno credere le donne, di qualsiasi età.
> *Solo di quello che tu vedi e dei fatti.* *Tutto il resto sono cazzate di chi vuole fare crederti il contrario.*
> *Solo quello che vedi tu conta. Solo quello.*
> Non farti abbindolare come è successo a me dal loro modo di vedere le cose, perchè quello che sta nell  loro testa non lo saprai mai.
> ...


Dai Andy, tu parli così perché sei stato illuso e ferito, ed io ti posso capire, specialmente quella storia del baratro nella testa la conosco bene, ma non devi generalizzare così. Certo che le donne ci possono far credere quello che vogliono, ma lo fanno anche gli uomini, chi non l'ha mai fatto? 

A 18 anni sono perfino andato a messa con una la domenica pur di farle credere di essere perfetto per lei, ricordo che arrivati al 'segno della pace' il tizio davanti che si scaccolava da un'ora mi diede la mano . . . e non esisteva ancora l'amuchina gel! :condom:

Ci sono state stronze sulle quali mi sono dovuto ricredere e ragazze che credevo sincere e invece erano delle perfette attrici. Forse non erano giuste per te, per questo non meritavano fiducia.

Illudersi non serve a niente ma fare di tutta l'erba un fascio è statisticamente impossibile.


Al ragazzo autore del topic consiglio anch'io di non guardarsi indietro. L'aspetto positivo è che l'hai scoperto in tempo, meno sei compromesso meglio è in questi casi.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Dai Andy, tu parli così perché sei stato illuso e ferito, ed io ti posso capire, specialmente quella storia del baratro nella testa la conosco bene, ma non devi generalizzare così. Certo che le donne ci possono far credere quello che vogliono, ma lo fanno anche gli uomini, chi non l'ha mai fatto?
> 
> A 18 anni sono perfino andato a messa con una la domenica pur di farle credere di essere perfetto per lei, ricordo che arrivati al 'segno della pace' il tizio davanti che si scaccolava da un'ora mi diede la mano . . . e non esisteva ancora l'amuchina gel! :condom:
> 
> ...



Capisco cosa vuoi dire.
Io ho avuto tantissime amiche intorno ai 20 anni.
Solo loro a quella età parlano di essere più mature di quello che sono.
E' una favola che molte donne si autoconvincono che sia vera.
E se tu non ci credi, vuol dire che non le rispetti. Che sei un maschilista. Che "chissà chi hai frequentato prima di me, ma io sono diversa"
MAI e dico MAI lo hanno fatto amici della mia età. Uomini.
Io stesso non parlo mai della mia maturità, perchè... non ho nulla da dimostrare a nessuno sulla base delle parole.

Se mi devo comportare in un certo modo sto zitto e tiro avanti, ma non mi ergo a difensore della mia integrità come virtù assoluta.
Un uomo sicuro di sè, mi dice: stasera faccio cadere i muri.
Una donna sicura di sè dice: io non sono come le altre...

In questo c'è molta differenza tra uomini e donne.

Generalizzando sì, ma non dicendo che sono tutte così. Generalizzare è esprimere una situazione che una persona vede con i propri occhi statisticamente.

Quando si parla di statistica e non hai molto tempo per sviscerare tutto puoi solo dire:

-media
-varianza

e poco altro, che non serve.
In questo molte donne sono però maestre.


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire.
> Io ho avuto tantissime amiche intorno ai 20 anni.
> Solo loro a quella età parlano di essere più mature di quello che sono.
> E' una favola che molte donne si autoconvincono che sia vera.
> ...


Certo, guarda che la penso anch'io così sui ragazzi e le ragazze di quell'età, di eccezioni ne ho viste veramente poche ma qualcuna l'ho vista. 

Sono uno che la differenza d'età, quando è tanta e 'in negativo', la sente eccome, ma in certi casi ho dovuto ricredermi . . . però hai ragione, queste persone non avevano detto 'io non sono come le altre' non erano così convinte di se! 

A parole puoi essere chi vuoi, poi sono i fatti a contare. 

Una 23enne che vive di serate in discoteca, aperitivi con le amiche alla sex and the city e passa le sue giornate su facebook ad esempio, è una 23enne 'normale', diciamo. 

Piuttosto io sarei sospettoso se questa persona mi dicesse 'quella vita non mi piace più perché ho conosciuto uno come te', i cambiamenti per il partner, quelli/e che cambiano il loro modo di vivere in un certo modo per adattarsi al compagno, o più banalmente quei tizi che all'improvviso smettono di andare alle partite di calcetto con gli amici solo perché hanno trovato la fidanzata per intenderci . . . secondo me non sono veri cambiamenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Certo, guarda che la penso anch'io così sui ragazzi e le ragazze di quell'età, di eccezioni ne ho viste veramente poche ma qualcuna l'ho vista.
> 
> Sono uno che la differenza d'età, quando è tanta e 'in negativo', la sente eccome, ma in certi casi ho dovuto ricredermi . . . però hai ragione, queste persone non avevano detto 'io non sono come le altre' non erano così convinte di se!
> 
> ...


O ragazzi io non e' che ho visto in lei sacrifici a limitarsi di andare in disco... lei ha passato circa 1 anno in cui usciva pochissimo anche se noi non ci vedevamo, era una volonta' sua, poi ultimamente aveva ripreso.

Poi e' difficile capire se un cambiamento di "vita" e' dovuto veramente al fatto che uno lo sente o perche' ci si vuole un po' adattare al compagno/a... che poi sarebbe anche normale andarsi incontro. 

Sapete cosa e' veramente difficile accettare... che non ti ama piu' e prova sentimenti per un altro, che siano dovuti a una cotta o ad altro.... questo e' difficile, se poi da sempre, fino ad oggi compreso lei ti dice che "con te stavo bene in tutto" "non c'e niente in te che non mi piace" "so che tu sei la persona giusta per me", ma non ti amo piu', perche' ha conosciuto questa persona, diche che non se e' innamorata di lui ma vuole provare a starci insieme, almeno non mi dicesse ste cose, che non hanno senso, ma in amore la logica va a farsi benedire, o semplicemente mi dice delle cazzate.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao e buon anno a tutti, vi faccio una domanda, chi di voi ha esperienza di ripensamenti dopo un tradimento?? sono il ragazzo del Topic iniziale... quanto tempo e' passato prima che lui o lei tornassero indietro?


----------



## aristocat (1 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao e buon anno a tutti, vi faccio una domanda, chi di voi ha esperienza di ripensamenti dopo un tradimento?? sono il ragazzo del Topic iniziale... quanto tempo e' passato prima che lui o lei tornassero indietro?


Ciao... Secondo me non è molto utile farti queste domande adesso . E' stato un bene aver scoperto in tempo com'è veramente la tua ex ragazza. Se fosse stata corretta, ti avrebbe lasciato, non appena capito che stava entrando un altro nel suo cuore. Non avrebbe continuato a frequentarti, a darti delle illusioni. 

"Ho l'altro in testa, ma ho anche te."
"Sai, lui è meno bravo di te a letto, però mi porta in discoteca, vuoi mettere??"

Dai, non è così che ci si comporta, secondo me, non dopo i 12 anni. 
Consiglio (se posso)? Attingi dalle tue riserve di orgoglio e amor proprio e comincia quest'anno accendendo un cero per essertela tolta di torno .


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ciao... Secondo me non è molto utile farti queste domande adesso . E' stato un bene aver scoperto in tempo com'è veramente la tua ex ragazza. Se fosse stata corretta, ti avrebbe lasciato, non appena capito che stava entrando un altro nel suo cuore. Non avrebbe continuato a frequentarti, a darti delle illusioni.
> 
> "Ho l'altro in testa, ma ho anche te."
> "Sai, lui è meno bravo di te a letto, però mi porta in discoteca, vuoi mettere??"
> ...


L'amore non si cancella in poco tempo, lei ci ha messo mesi a perdere il nostro, io penso ci mettero' mesi a dimenticarmi di lei e a chiudere la porta... la mia riserva di orgoglio mi impone di non contattarla piu' di non cercarla piu'... ma non e' abbastanza per chiudere la porta, non adesso, un'altra domanda.... ma dagli errori non si impara? io ne ho fatti tanti e sono diventato una persona migliore


----------



## aristocat (1 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'amore non si cancella in poco tempo, lei ci ha messo mesi a perdere il nostro, io penso ci mettero' mesi a dimenticarmi di lei e a chiudere la porta... la mia riserva di orgoglio mi impone di non contattarla piu' di non cercarla piu'... ma non e' abbastanza per chiudere la porta, non adesso, un'altra domanda.... ma dagli errori non si impara? io ne ho fatti tanti e sono diventato una persona migliore


 Beh, mettiamola così... Per come si è comportata è più facile dimenticarla in fretta. Se ti avesse lasciato da persona corretta, magari l'avresti rimpianta anche dopo tanto tempo...
Gli errori si fanno, ma secondo me certi comportamenti sono rivelatori di come è una persona nell'animo. Dopo, se tra 10 anni migliora un po' sono fatti suoi, ma il carattere di base rimane.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Gennaio 2012)

Dicono che la speranza e' l'ultima a morire, io fino a ieri speravo, oggi si e' gia' ridotta notevolmente consideranto tutti gli eventi che ci sono stati, ma io sento spesso gente che poi torna sui suoi passi, possibile che una storia nata clandestina e con certe premesse poi possa anche essere una storia che funziona?


----------



## Eliade (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao e buon anno a tutti, vi faccio una domanda, chi di voi ha esperienza di ripensamenti dopo un tradimento?? sono il ragazzo del Topic iniziale... quanto tempo e' passato prima che lui o lei tornassero indietro?


Se fosse tornata subito sarebbe stato diverso. Dovesse anche tornate tra 3, 6, 8 mesi avrei forti dubbi sulla sincerità dei suoi sentimenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se fosse tornata subito sarebbe stato diverso. Dovesse anche tornate tra 3, 6, 8 mesi avrei forti dubbi sulla sincerità dei suoi sentimenti.


Io non so cosa pensare, adesso sono 10 giorni che stanno insieme, se e' come penso io che lei ora vede tutto bello in lui senza conoscerlo veramente, ha bisogno di sbattere contro la realta'... il fatto che io definitivamente non ci sia piu' le fara' vedere le cose in modo diverso, e spero che in poco tempo capisca la situazione...


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non so cosa pensare, adesso sono 10 giorni che stanno insieme, se e' come penso io che lei ora vede tutto bello in lui senza conoscerlo veramente, ha bisogno di sbattere contro la realta'... il fatto che io definitivamente non ci sia piu' le fara' vedere le cose in modo diverso, e spero che in poco tempo capisca la situazione...


e se lei non tornasse? cosa ti fa pensare che lei "sbatterà la testa contro la realtà"?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e se lei non tornasse? cosa ti fa pensare che lei "sbatterà la testa contro la realtà"?


Mi fa pensare questo perche' da sempre da quando ci siamo conosciuti e fino all'ultimo incontro lei mi dice "con te sto bene in tutto" "non c'e niente di te che non mi piace" "so che tu sei la persona giusta per me" e in piu' si trova meglio in intimita' con me che con lui... i motivi del tradimento sono altri e non riguardano la coppia...


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi fa pensare questo perche' da sempre da quando ci siamo conosciuti e fino all'ultimo incontro lei mi dice "con te sto bene in tutto" "non c'e niente di te che non mi piace" "so che tu sei la persona giusta per me" e in piu' si trova meglio in intimita' con me che con lui... i motivi del tradimento sono altri e non riguardano la coppia...


si me lo ricordo...ho letto tutto il 3D.

Vedi ti ho scritto quella frase per esperienza diretta! anche io e il mio ex ci siamo lasciato per un'altra...e mi ha detto più o meno le stesse frasi! ......mi ha addirittura mandato un sms con scritto "sei ciò che di più bello mi ha dato la vita, donne come te non ce ne sono molte"....ma alla fine è rimasto con l'altra! 
ora forse ci avrà pure sbattuto le corna...ma son passati due anni e continua per la sua strada e io per la mia!  

con questo voglio semplicemente dirti che devi guardare avanti (anche se è passato poco tempo...troppo poco) e non fossilizzarti sul pensiero che lei forse un giorno tornerà sui suoi passi; anche perchè questo pensiero non ti auiterà a stare meglio ma crescerà solo la tua delusione nel caso in cui le cose non andassero come speri!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si me lo ricordo...ho letto tutto il 3D.
> 
> Vedi ti ho scritto quella frase per esperienza diretta! anche io e il mio ex ci siamo lasciato per un'altra...e mi ha detto più o meno le stesse frasi! ......mi ha addirittura mandato un sms con scritto "sei ciò che di più bello mi ha dato la vita, donne come te non ce ne sono molte"....ma alla fine è rimasto con l'altra!
> ora forse ci avrà pure sbattuto le corna...ma son passati due anni e continua per la sua strada e io per la mia!
> ...


Esseri immaturi, confusi nei sentimenti, incapaci di amare!! La sera ti inviano un sms con scritto TI AMO e il giorno successivo te ne inviano uno con scritto : Ho capito che non ti amo, addio, perdonami se puoi! Ti illudono giorno per giorno mentre loro stanno gettando le basi per una nuova storia, da un mese si incontrano e scopano con un altro, noi li sentiamo distanti ma ne siamo innamorati pensiamo che abbiano mille problemi.
Ci usano mentre loro iniziano ad "amare" un altro, e noi li' vittime all'oscuro di tutto, stiamo male per loro perche' li crediamo depressi, bisognosi di aiuto e quindi cerchiamo di stargli piu' vicino ma loro non accettano accampando mille scuse, ahh! Vigliacchi!! Ci hanno usato, mentito e abbandonato. Quando tornano lo fanno per colmare il loro ego : lui non e' come te, ti portero' con me sino alla morte, ho amato solo te...eppoi desiderano che tu ricambi, il sapere che ti mancano e che in fondo le ami ancora li fara' sentire vivi e godranno del loro essere, lasciamoli perdere, lasciamoli al loro sporco e miserabile destino, cadranno ancora molte volte e continueranno a cercare chi colmera' il loro ego! Non sono un ragazzino, parlo di vita vissuta, parlo delle delusioni di amici, figli, della societa' odierna in cui e' quasi impossibile un rapporto di vita a 2 costruire una famiglia e invecchiare assieme, ma i valori dove sono finiti? ai posteri! 

Silver


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si me lo ricordo...ho letto tutto il 3D.
> 
> Vedi ti ho scritto quella frase per esperienza diretta! anche io e il mio ex ci siamo lasciato per un'altra...e mi ha detto più o meno le stesse frasi! ......mi ha addirittura mandato un sms con scritto "sei ciò che di più bello mi ha dato la vita, donne come te non ce ne sono molte"....ma alla fine è rimasto con l'altra!
> ora forse ci avrà pure sbattuto le corna...ma son passati due anni e continua per la sua strada e io per la mia!
> ...


Mi sforzo di andare avanti, il cercare di capire queste dinamiche mi aiuta a farmi un'idea, ma speranza o no io vado avanti, non sto ad aspettarla in casa sperando... conosco gente esco e provo a farmi una vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esseri immaturi, confusi nei sentimenti, incapaci di amare!! La sera ti inviano un sms con scritto TI AMO e il giorno successivo te ne inviano uno con scritto : Ho capito che non ti amo, addio, perdonami se puoi! Ti illudono giorno per giorno mentre loro stanno gettando le basi per una nuova storia, da un mese si incontrano e scopano con un altro, noi li sentiamo distanti ma ne siamo innamorati pensiamo che abbiano mille problemi.
> Ci usano mentre loro iniziano ad "amare" un altro, e noi li' vittime all'oscuro di tutto, stiamo male per loro perche' li crediamo depressi, bisognosi di aiuto e quindi cerchiamo di stargli piu' vicino ma loro non accettano accampando mille scuse, ahh! Vigliacchi!! Ci hanno usato, mentito e abbandonato. Quando tornano lo fanno per colmare il loro ego : lui non e' come te, ti portero' con me sino alla morte, ho amato solo te...eppoi desiderano che tu ricambi, il sapere che ti mancano e che in fondo le ami ancora li fara' sentire vivi e godranno del loro essere, lasciamoli perdere, lasciamoli al loro sporco e miserabile destino, cadranno ancora molte volte e continueranno a cercare chi colmera' il loro ego! Non sono un ragazzino, parlo di vita vissuta, parlo delle delusioni di amici, figli, della societa' odierna in cui e' quasi impossibile un rapporto di vita a 2 costruire una famiglia e invecchiare assieme,* ma i valori dove sono finiti*? ai posteri!
> 
> Silver



Requiescant in pace.

Amen


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esseri immaturi, confusi nei sentimenti, incapaci di amare!! La sera ti inviano un sms con scritto TI AMO e il giorno successivo te ne inviano uno con scritto : Ho capito che non ti amo, addio, perdonami se puoi! Ti illudono giorno per giorno mentre loro stanno gettando le basi per una nuova storia, da un mese si incontrano e scopano con un altro, noi li sentiamo distanti ma ne siamo innamorati pensiamo che abbiano mille problemi.
> Ci usano mentre loro iniziano ad "amare" un altro, e noi li' vittime all'oscuro di tutto, stiamo male per loro perche' li crediamo depressi, bisognosi di aiuto e quindi cerchiamo di stargli piu' vicino ma loro non accettano accampando mille scuse, ahh! Vigliacchi!! Ci hanno usato, mentito e abbandonato. Quando tornano lo fanno per colmare il loro ego : lui non e' come te, ti portero' con me sino alla morte, ho amato solo te...eppoi desiderano che tu ricambi, il sapere che ti mancano e che in fondo le ami ancora li fara' sentire vivi e godranno del loro essere, lasciamoli perdere, lasciamoli al loro sporco e miserabile destino, cadranno ancora molte volte e continueranno a cercare chi colmera' il loro ego! Non sono un ragazzino, parlo di vita vissuta, parlo delle delusioni di amici, figli, della societa' odierna in cui e' quasi impossibile un rapporto di vita a 2 costruire una famiglia e invecchiare assieme, ma i valori dove sono finiti? ai posteri!
> 
> Silver


Belle parole Silver


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esseri immaturi, confusi nei sentimenti, incapaci di amare!! La sera ti inviano un sms con scritto TI AMO e il giorno successivo te ne inviano uno con scritto : Ho capito che non ti amo, addio, perdonami se puoi! Ti illudono giorno per giorno mentre loro stanno gettando le basi per una nuova storia, da un mese si incontrano e scopano con un altro, noi li sentiamo distanti ma ne siamo innamorati pensiamo che abbiano mille problemi.
> Ci usano mentre loro iniziano ad "amare" un altro, e noi li' vittime all'oscuro di tutto, stiamo male per loro perche' li crediamo depressi, bisognosi di aiuto e quindi cerchiamo di stargli piu' vicino ma loro non accettano accampando mille scuse, ahh! Vigliacchi!! Ci hanno usato, mentito e abbandonato. Quando tornano lo fanno per colmare il loro ego : lui non e' come te, ti portero' con me sino alla morte, ho amato solo te...eppoi desiderano che tu ricambi, il sapere che ti mancano e che in fondo le ami ancora li fara' sentire vivi e godranno del loro essere, lasciamoli perdere, lasciamoli al loro sporco e miserabile destino, cadranno ancora molte volte e continueranno a cercare chi colmera' il loro ego! Non sono un ragazzino, parlo di vita vissuta, parlo delle delusioni di amici, figli, della societa' odierna in cui e' quasi impossibile un rapporto di vita a 2 costruire una famiglia e invecchiare assieme, ma i valori dove sono finiti? ai posteri!
> 
> Silver


c'è davvero tanta rabbia nelle tue parole Silver....


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sforzo di andare avanti, il cercare di capire queste dinamiche mi aiuta a farmi un'idea, ma speranza o no io vado avanti, non sto ad aspettarla in casa sperando... conosco gente esco e provo a farmi una vita.


L'importante è che tu non stia a casa ad aspettare! :up:


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono un ragazzino, parlo di vita vissuta, parlo delle delusioni di amici, figli, della societa' odierna in cui e' quasi impossibile un rapporto di vita a 2 costruire una famiglia e invecchiare assieme, ma i valori dove sono finiti?


I valori a cui ti riferisci sono in parte cambiati, verissimo. Viviamo in una società dove tutto è consumo, dove i cambiamenti sono rapidi e il sacrificio non è contemplato. Diciamo che 'tutto e subito' potrebbe essere il nostro motto.

Ma va anche detto che la famiglia tradizionale, marito, moglie e figli, si è sempre basata sul sacrificio di un membro della coppia, generalmente la donna che, dipendendo in tutto e per tutto dal marito, accettava di buon grado i suoi tradimenti facendo finta di non vedere. Entrambi i miei nonni, paterno e materno, erano traditori impenitenti. Entrambe le mie nonne sopportavano. Le loro famiglie sono rimaste unite, certo, ma a che prezzo?

Io non sono una sostenitrice dei rapporti d'amore 'usa e getta', ma penso che prima di rimpiangere i vecchi valori varrebbe la pena fare una riflessione un po' più profonda.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu non stia a casa ad aspettare! :up:


Assolutamente no, sto gia' iniziando a darmi da fare, sto per partire per la palestra che avevo lasciato da 1 anno e mezzo, non e' da me stare ad aspettare senza fare niente, altro discorso e' dire di avere chiuso una porta, quella e' sempre aperta


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non sto in casa e sono uscito con una ragazza, una vecchia conoscenza, ma ho capito che meglio se aspetto, mentre andavo a casa mi e' venuto il magone, se devo uscire con una tanto per fare peggioro la situazione, ripenso a come stavo bene con lei e tutto diventa schifoso


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sto in casa e sono uscito con una ragazza, una vecchia conoscenza, ma ho capito che meglio se aspetto, mentre andavo a casa mi e' venuto il magone, se devo uscire con una tanto per fare peggioro la situazione, ripenso a come stavo bene con lei e tutto diventa schifoso


Cacchio ma intendevo uscire con gli amici!!!!! 

ti ricordi quando ti ho detto di non fare cazzate??? intendevo proprio questo!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Cacchio ma intendevo uscire con gli amici!!!!!
> 
> ti ricordi quando ti ho detto di non fare cazzate??? intendevo proprio questo!


Non avevi specificato amici  cmq inutile che esco con ragazze che gia' in passato avevo "scartato" lo fatto per togliermi di casa e parlare con il sesso femminile di questa situazione... cmq la versione di questa mia amica e' che lei e' confusa e che sia per me che per una minima possibilita' che lei torni... devo assolutamente sparire.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è davvero tanta rabbia nelle tue parole Silver....


Giustificata.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non avevi specificato amici  cmq inutile che esco con ragazze che gia' in passato avevo "scartato" lo fatto per togliermi di casa e parlare con il sesso femminile di questa situazione... cmq la versione di questa mia amica e' che lei e' confusa e che sia per me che per una minima possibilita' che lei torni... devo assolutamente sparire.



vabbè colpa mia!  adesso l'ho specificato però!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè colpa mia!  adesso l'ho specificato però!


Porta pazienza in questi giorni sono un po' confuso anche io


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Giustificata.


certo


----------



## Tubarao (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao e buon anno a tutti, vi faccio una domanda, chi di voi ha esperienza di ripensamenti dopo un tradimento?? sono il ragazzo del Topic iniziale... quanto tempo e' passato prima che lui o lei tornassero indietro?


Rispondo portandoti un esempio di vita vissuta. Una coppia, chiameremo lei I e lui R. Si conoscono quando I era molto giovane e R invece aveva un bel pezzo di vissuta dietro, una casa, un'attività ben avviata, e nonostante tutto anche un bel festaiolo di quelli niente male. I si laurea, e tutti pensano che per I e R il prossimo passo sia quello di passare a qualcosa di più serio, anche perchè si vede che sono innamorati. Ma in I scatta qualcosa: R i suoi percorsi li ha ormai fatti, I ancora no, nonostante la differenza di età non sia un peso per i due, c'è sempre in mezzo questa cosa da parte di I. Lo lascia, comincia ad andarsene in giro per il mondo, conosce gente, stringe mani, vede cose. R si mette alle spalle la storia, rimette insieme i cocci, e insomma, ognuno si vive la propria vita. Cinque anni dopo, una I diversa torna a casa, il paese è piccolo, la cerchia di amici è quella R e I si incontrano di nuovo, come possono incontrarsi due amici che non si vedevano da tempo e che per un periodo hanno percorso un pezzetto di strada insieme. Però ha I dice "un culo pazzesco" (parole di I quando mi hanno raccontato la loro storia), l'amore c'è ancora sia I che R si rimettono insieme. Però I è diversa, oserei dire che è "pronta". Sono stato il padrino di battesimo del loro primo figlio, che quando mi vede mi chiama ancora Zio


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo portandoti un esempio di vita vissuta. Una coppia, chiameremo lei I e lui R. Si conoscono quando I era molto giovane e R invece aveva un bel pezzo di vissuta dietro, una casa, un'attività ben avviata, e nonostante tutto anche un bel festaiolo di quelli niente male. I si laurea, e tutti pensano che per I e R il prossimo passo sia quello di passare a qualcosa di più serio, anche perchè si vede che sono innamorati. Ma in I scatta qualcosa: R i suoi percorsi li ha ormai fatti, I ancora no, nonostante la differenza di età non sia un peso per i due, c'è sempre in mezzo questa cosa da parte di I. Lo lascia, comincia ad andarsene in giro per il mondo, conosce gente, stringe mani, vede cose. R si mette alle spalle la storia, rimette insieme i cocci, e insomma, ognuno si vive la propria vita. Cinque anni dopo, una I diversa torna a casa, il paese è piccolo, la cerchia di amici è quella R e I si incontrano di nuovo, come possono incontrarsi due amici che non si vedevano da tempo e che per un periodo hanno percorso un pezzetto di strada insieme. Però ha I dice "un culo pazzesco" (parole di I quando mi hanno raccontato la loro storia), l'amore c'è ancora sia I che R si rimettono insieme. Però I è diversa, oserei dire che è "pronta". Sono stato il padrino di battesimo del loro primo figlio, che quando mi vede mi chiama ancora Zio


Bellissima storia molto romantica, direi quasi unica, se devo aspettare 5 anni mi sparo in fronte subito  e poi io non vivo nello stesso paese, al massimo uso il telefono  cmq penso che sia un po' quello che e' successo a lei, ha sentito il peso del cambiamento, il suo nuovo ragazzo che le fa vivere una vita piu' vicina alla sua eta' e spensierata e i giochi sono fatti


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però ha I dice "un culo pazzesco" (parole di I quando mi hanno raccontato la loro storia), l'amore c'è ancora sia I che R si rimettono insieme. Però I è diversa, oserei dire che è "pronta". Sono stato il padrino di battesimo del loro primo figlio, che quando mi vede mi chiama ancora Zio


:angelo:    ci metterei la firma subito


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Io mi chiedo, ma perche' se ti tradiscono, e decidono di andare con l'altro, devono dirtelo, non capiscono che e' attroce!!! se mi diceva che non mi amava piu' e che voleva chiudere bastava, perche' mi ha detto che ha un'altro???? amplifica il dolore... diventa lacerante.


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo, ma perche' se ti tradiscono, e decidono di andare con l'altro, devono dirtelo, non capiscono che e' attroce!!! se mi diceva che non mi amava piu' e che voleva chiudere bastava, perche' mi ha detto che ha un'altro???? amplifica il dolore... diventa lacerante.


Ma tu lo accetteresti senza motivo?
Non ti struggeresti lo stesso, forse anche di più? Perchè non capisci?
E magari insisti, insisti, insisti, perchè tu la ami ancora (e quindi non te ne vai così, senza lottare), e poi lo scopri da solo, di nascosto.
Ti farebbe più bene sapere in questa maniera?
Comunque vada, se ami, stai male come un cane.
Allora è meglio che te lo dica lei, e sai già che è meglio chiudere.

Non dirtelo potrebbe anche voler dire: non te lo dico, perchè se mi stufo ritorno da te. E se tu ne sei all'oscuro magari mi accetti più facilmente.
E tu sei la seconda scelta.

Sempre meglio la verità.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu lo accetteresti senza motivo?
> Non ti struggeresti lo stesso, forse anche di più? Perchè non capisci?
> E magari insisti, insisti, insisti, perchè tu la ami ancora (e quindi non te ne vai così, senza lottare), e poi lo scopri da solo, di nascosto.
> Ti farebbe più bene sapere in questa maniera?
> ...



Potrebbe essere come dici, ma io la vedo cosi'.... lei mi ha detto che ha un'altro perche' aveva sensi di colpa, e cosi' si e' scaricata anche di quelli, su di me... me lo ha detto che non ce la faceva piu' a tenerlo nascosto, allora per una sua ennesima debolezza chi subisce e' il tradito!


----------

